# Rap: Appreciation Thread



## Vahyavishdapaya

Also the scene where Loc-Dog is filling out a job application is my favourite.

"Name: Loc-Dog, baby. Height: Six deuce! Age: 19. Father's name: I dunno. Hobbies: Drinkin', smokin' weed, and all kinds of ill shit. Sex: Hell yeah, *****! Salary desired: 3 million dollars! Cash!"


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

The Shark said:


> [video]
> 
> Jay Rock with a HUGE banger, replete with the instrumental throwback to the glory days of G-funk and P-funk. Very Dr. Dre/DJ Quik influenced. And that's just what he needs to shine. He's got the lyricism and the vocals down pat, but for some time now, Jay Rock's instrumentals haven't backed him up well in my opinion - they just haven't really suited what he's all about as a rapper and what his strengths are. Put him on a good instrumental that suits him, and he's just unstoppable; and in his studio offerings to date there has always been at least one or two songs on his albums and mixtapes that have been perfectly done. I'm hoping for more than just a couple of well done tracks on his sets, though, he has the ability to smash out top drawer, no filler productions.
> 
> I can't wait for his next album, which is due this year, and is certain to rival Freddie Gibbs' planned 2015 offering for being the album of the year.


Yes that one awesome it really gives you an idea of the way fear is masked by extreme masculinity in the projects, which causes more fear, its like a never ending cycle. Also the verses get better and better. And I love how it gets more abstract towards the end.


----------



## xisnotx

Like, it was hard not to kill these ni99as...
It was like a full time job not to kill these ni99as


----------



## xisnotx

I don't know that I've listened to another song more in recent years...


----------



## xisnotx

If I don't grind then I don't eat, if I don't eat somebody getting robbed, the rap ish don't work, I'm a be hurt, can't be broke, gotta get a job. Psych, ni99a! Never that!


----------



## xisnotx

This song me had me pissed. The line that goes "I'm a field ni99a, you're a house ni99a, I'm a real ni99a, and youz a mouse ni99a".
Thing is, I'm light skinted so you know he's calling me house.


----------



## xisnotx

I'd say rap/hip hop has never been more live since the 2pac and biggie. I get tired of people talking about how new rap has nothing on old school rap. I'm just like, you don't know where to find the good stuff. If you look around, there are things out that are class...you just have to know how to look. 

I'll stop with this video because I could go all day. I haven't even gotten to Lupe, Kid Cudi, Odd Future, ASAP Rocky...
Meek Mill before he was someone to know.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Ha, so when I was studying abroad in Hamburg, my friend gave me some German Rap. I had my doubts, and wasn't all that crazy about it at first, but even before I could understand the lyrics, I thought this duo sounded pretty good. 

That's one thing I love about rap, it isn't always what is being rapped about, but the lyrical style, alliteration, rhyme, pace, rhythm...what can I say, I'll probably still listen to rap when I'm 50:


Deine Lieblingsrapper (Harris & Sido) (Your Favorite Rapper)
"Gib Mir Die Flasche" (Give me the bottle)

Rough translation of beginning:

Everyone always ask why I drink so much
But I could care less, as long as I feel good
I drink so much Jaegermeister, whatever's around

I'm with you dude, just so we're clear
I guzzle everything, main is taste
From the finest shit, to self mixed crap

But now everything is gone, only champagne
If there's something I fear
It's when we run outta fuel





oh god, german is hard enough, then add in slang, ha basically they love getting fucked up and kind of sound like they are in the song


----------



## LostFavor

How ya like me now


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

The hook :laughing:


----------



## Clyme

Everything from here is just wonderful: Bentron Autobot & Jack Diddly


----------



## missjayjay




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

This is such a beautiful song. I love the excerpt from Ernesto Che Guevara's speech on the bestiality of imperialism.


----------



## Lycrester

I like cleaning to this song.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

CMW :*)

MC Eiht alone made them better than NWA.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Jaden smith is getting real good surprisingly:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Why have I never heard of Bishop Nehru before!


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Damn, he's so fucking good! At 16, too. Remember how Eazy-E pretended to be 16 when he was with NWA? Well, it's scary to admit (because of what it implies for his future), but Bishop is already better than E ever was... and he actually did it at 16. He is to rap music what Sachin Tendulkar was to cricket in 1990 or what Pelé was to football in 1958 - a teenage prodigy whose abilities transcend description.

I put forward Freddie Gibbs' and Jay Rock's upcoming albums as likely to be the best of the year. Bishop is doing an album this year, too; produced by Nas. And I can't wait to see what that will bring, because it's going to be an absolute blockbuster if his previous collaborations with MF DOOM and Ghost McGrady are anything to go by. Their formula was to give a modern twist to instrumentals that either originate from or emulate the instrumentals on the East Coast around its golden age. Who could know more about that than Nas?


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku




----------



## Clyme




----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku




----------



## Clyme




----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

I've barely listened to a single track on this thread except the ones I posted. I dunno if everyone else posting here is doing the same thing or what but it's kinda funny.


----------



## Thalassa

This song. Always. Forever. Like Free Bird.


----------



## Thalassa

pearslug said:


> I've barely listened to a single track on this thread except the ones I posted. I dunno if everyone else posting here is doing the same thing or what but it's kinda funny.


No, I think Rap is a very extreme genre that I have always been careful and picky with though because a lot of it is misogynistic and violent, even sounds violent and violates other people's peace and quiet (I am not and never will be a fan of "bumpin" cars despite my generation, I think it's rude, invasive, entitled and every worst aspect of humanity except for rare instances like playing a universally liked song in a place like the beach on a sunny afternoon or near a club midnight)...but stuff like this is genius, sampling and all:


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Thalassa said:


> No, I think Rap is a very extreme genre that I have always been careful and picky with though because a lot of it is misogynistic and violent, even sounds violent and violates other people's peace and quiet (I am not and never will be a fan of "bumpin" cars despite my generation, I think it's rude, invasive, entitled and every worst aspect of humanity except for rare instances like playing a universally liked song in a place like the beach on a sunny afternoon or near a club midnight)...but stuff like this is genius, sampling and all:
> 
> [video=youtube;nay31hvEvrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nay31hvEvrY[/vieo]
> 
> [video=youtube;Do5MMmEygsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do5MMmEygsY[]
> 
> [video=youtube;YVkUvmDQ3HY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY/video]


I find that stuff real cheesey to be honest like ghetto gospel is good but the other two just sound like too '90s' s' to me, I can appreciate the messages tho of course!


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Can we all just take a moment to talk about Drake's new album erc2:


----------



## johnnyyukon

pearslug said:


> I've barely listened to a single track on this thread except the ones I posted. I dunno if everyone else posting here is doing the same thing or what but it's kinda funny.


Yeah, that's how it goes for most "what are you listening to" threads.

I usually will write out the lyrics, and I do mean write out cuz the lyrics out there for most rap is pretty off.

I might listen to a song or two, see if it has a good beat.

But really, this was also meant to be a rap discussion thread as well. Buuuut I don't mind.

And btw, 2Pac kind of sounds 90s cuz that's when he wrote songs 


He still remains the standard for the sickest lyrical style, and content for me.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Clyme




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## QuiteCharmed

She loves green that's money, mary jane and margaritas


----------



## Rift




----------



## 007phantom

It's true. It could happen to me, it could happen to you. :th_sur:


----------



## 007phantom

msmiracleglitter said:


> Can we all just take a moment to talk about Drake's new album erc2:


I honestly only liked a handful of tracks on it but that's just me, the only track that REALLY stuck with me was Know yourself. I'm pumped for Kendrick's new album though that's supposed to be coming out this month.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

007phantom said:


> I honestly only liked a handful of tracks on it but that's just me, the only track that REALLY stuck with me was Know yourself. I'm pumped for Kendrick's new album though that's supposed to be coming out this month.


Ya I think my favorites are Legend and Energy! There's something about Drake's voice that just takes rap to a whole new level :3 I'm really excited for Kendrick's album too! Hopefully all of the songs will be as good as "i" was erc2:


----------



## Thalassa

pearslug said:


> I find that stuff real cheesey to be honest like ghetto gospel is good but the other two just sound like too '90s' s' to me, I can appreciate the messages tho of course!


To each their own. As an album I think Loyal to the Game is better than All Eyez On Me (Tupac) even though I do like All Eyez on Me in a different way, Loyal to the Game is more mature and musically superior, very melodic. Changes is actually post humus though. I do know that Eminem is not for everyone, but he's talented, I was a big fan until fairly recently.

Edit: I'm curious as to how old you are. I am am curious as to what year approximately you were born. I could be way off but I'm guessing late 80s OR in or about 2000. I say this because being approximately around 80 myself (I avoid revealing my exact age) I really despise the very late 80s and very early 90s. But the early to mid 80s and anything after about the mid 90s is fair game to me musically. I pretty much hate music that was popular around the time I hit puberty. Before puberty and during high school is fine for me in terms of nostalgia of a place in time. My ESFP is early 90s, he and his ISTJ sister both, and they like the mid 90s, especially rap and hip hop, which they listen to almost exclusively as a genre, outside of old classic rock from 60s-70s for ESFP. It systematically seems to make sense to me. He and his sister love old Tupac for the same reason Iove 80s New Wave, it's likely what they formed their musical taste around. I have personally met very few people who call mid 90s golden era rap "cheesey" even if they think 90s pop was cheesey. So I am curious about your demographic. We're you either at an awkward age then or were you just way too young for it in general, so it doesn't even have nostalgia value. Thanks for humoring me, could be individual and unrelated.


----------



## Biracial

*94-00s*


----------



## Macrosapien

mhysa said:


> danny brown needs more love imo. i'm planning to propose on twitter soon.



Ah Danny Brown is one of my favorites, him Ab-soul, Kendrick, and Lupe, are my top favorite rappers.


----------



## Macrosapien

Cephalonimbus said:


> People going nuts over the new Kendrick Lamar lol.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about it. Production sounds very good but at almost 80 minutes long it's a pretty exhausing listen and it's really political (that's my friendly euphemism for "it's too afrocentric for me"). Funny though, how people are screaming "HIPHOP AOTY!!!!" in friggin march over something that literally came out a few hours ago. Oh internet, you so crazy ^_^



It's an amazing album and I have listened to it everyday since it came out, I love it from top to bottom. I don't think it is too Afrocentric, whatever that means, I think a person who comes away with only that, has not found how it relates to them. Really it is an album about identity man and trying to resolve ones higher aims to be change in the world, but recognizing that "u" will always get in the way, and is it even possible to change anything when you don't love yourself, are a hypocrite, and live based on self aggrandizement. Really, its an album about his reaction to what came from his GKMC project. There are many stories told, that maybe different people cant identify with completely, but to some degree, you don't have to, you are listening to stories, it's like reading a book on a story about a person in a foreign country, it's interesting to see, especially how they put their story together. That album is a very dense portrait and you dont have to be black to enjoy it, and from what I see, the reviews by people of many different ethnicities prove it. I'm not going in on you, mind you, I'm just relating that you can, as they say, "fuck with it" without being a a certain race. Hip hop is that powerful that it can transcend it, its about inner struggle and overcoming the forces that hold you down, and with this album, its no different, and it is mostly internalized.


This track is so powerful, it actually brought tears to my eyes, just an excellent album,






Although with that said, section 80 was probably the most accessible and I love that deeply. Although people identified with GKMC, and that is basically about a young urban kid coming to age in compton, I doubt many who brought the album could relate to that from the suburbs or upper class, and yet people from all ethnicities embarrassed it.


----------



## mhysa

Pseudonymity said:


> It's an amazing album and I have listened to it everyday since it came out, I love it from top to bottom. I don't think it is too Afrocentric, whatever that means, I think a person who comes away with only that, has not found how it relates to them. Really it is an album about identity man and trying to resolve ones higher aims to be change in the world, but recognizing that "u" will always get in the way, and is it even possible to change anything when you don't love yourself, are a hypocrite, and live based on self aggrandizement. Really, its an album about his reaction to what came from his GKMC project. There are many stories told, that maybe different people cant identify with completely, but to some degree, you don't have to, you are listening to stories, it's like reading a book on a story about a person in a foreign country, it's interesting to see, especially how they put their story together. That album is a very dense portrait and you dont have to be black to enjoy it, and from what I see, the reviews by people of many different ethnicities prove it. I'm not going in on you, mind you, I'm just relating that you can, as they say, "fuck with it" without being a a certain race. Hip hop is that powerful that it can transcend it, its about inner struggle and overcoming the forces that hold you down, and with this album, its no different, and it is mostly internalized.


my thoughts EXACTLY on _to pimp a butterfly_. i didn't know what to do with myself after listening to this album, that's how much i loved it. i love this gorgeous, experimental, neo-soul, jazzy sound he's working with (i remember when that song he did with flying lotus came out, i LOVED it and hoped he would work with that sort of sound in the future). i love how he continued with his knack for detailed character studies that are personal, yet relatable and thought-provoking. i love the themes he explored, i think they're extremely timely and relevant. and i love the fact that even after blowing up with GKMC, kendrick has stayed true and continued to project messages/themes that are important to him with authenticity and care. it's clear now more than ever that he's an ARTIST, and i love him for that. i'm really grateful to be witnessing his career as it's happening, and that i'm at a place in my life where i can appreciate his work, from both a musical standpoint (casual hip-hop fans will not like this album imo, it's not exactly easy to listen to and i mean that in a very positive way) and a philosophical one. 



> This track is so powerful, it actually brought tears to my eyes, just an excellent album,


RIGHT??? the first half of the song is incredible (i love it in the same way i did "sing about me/i'm dying of thirst" on GKMC, just a beautiful and poignant track). i liked the whole "building a poem as the album progresses" bit, and during the second half of that song when he finished it and i realized who he was talking to, my jaw dropped. 

i think "u" might be my favorite track on the album at the moment. it's so heavy, and i like that. i certainly relate to it, and i appreciate kendrick getting so personal and sharing this back-and-forth with himself and his depression/suicidal thoughts. i LOVE his growly delivery when he tells himself "loving you is complicated," it's so chilling (as is the drunken, voice-crack-y delivery in the second half of the song). 



> Although with that said, section 80 was probably the most accessible and I love that deeply. Although people identified with GKMC, and that is basically about a young urban kid coming to age in compton, I doubt many who brought the album could relate to that from the suburbs or upper class, and yet people from all ethnicities embarrassed it.


personally, i think GKMC is the most accessible, but that's just my opinion. 

i think people won't look back on TPAB as a classic like they do with GKMC because it's such a product of its time. GKMC has a timeless quality to it that i think lends itself well to that "instant classic" status. i think they'll also say that GKMC is better just to say it, or because, again, this new shit isn't exactly easy to listen to and take in (although i do think the new record is, conceptually, a natural successor to the last one). it's not an album you can save a couple tracks from to put on when you're riding around with your friends. it's an experience, and it's kind of an exhausting one, but in my opinion it's so, so rewarding. i love it.


----------



## biggytalls




----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## biggytalls




----------



## Shahada

Pseudonymity said:


> It's an amazing album and I have listened to it everyday since it came out, I love it from top to bottom.


Same. I will say I feel a little drag in the middle but I think that's just because I've mostly been listening in my car the past couple days and I'm too tempted to skip to the more melodic tracks there. Stuff like Institutionalized and u are great when I actually listen to them in the context of the album. I know its a premature thing to say but this feels like a classic to me, even more than GKMC. The scope of this album is so huge and he aimed so high and in my mind he completely hit the mark. I don't want to type too much about it because I don't feel like I have anything very original or interesting to say about it right now and it would just turn into gushing. If this isn't album of the year then its going to be a very good year for music.




Cephalonimbus said:


> People going nuts over the new Kendrick Lamar lol.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about it. Production sounds very good but at almost 80 minutes long it's a pretty exhausing listen and it's really political (that's my friendly euphemism for "it's too afrocentric for me"). Funny though, how people are screaming "HIPHOP AOTY!!!!" in friggin march over something that literally came out a few hours ago. Oh internet, you so crazy ^_^


Taste is what it is but if that's your main problem with it why in the world are you listening to hip-hop in the first place lol.


----------



## Macrosapien

mhysa said:


> my thoughts EXACTLY on _to pimp a butterfly_. i didn't know what to do with myself after listening to this album, that's how much i loved it. i love this gorgeous, experimental, neo-soul, jazzy sound he's working with (i remember when that song he did with flying lotus came out, i LOVED it and hoped he would work with that sort of sound in the future). i love how he continued with his knack for detailed character studies that are personal, yet relatable and thought-provoking. i love the themes he explored, i think they're extremely timely and relevant. and i love the fact that even after blowing up with GKMC, kendrick has stayed true and continued to project messages/themes that are important to him with authenticity and care. it's clear now more than ever that he's an ARTIST, and i love him for that. i'm really grateful to be witnessing his career as it's happening, and that i'm at a place in my life where i can appreciate his work, from both a musical standpoint (casual hip-hop fans will not like this album imo, it's not exactly easy to listen to and i mean that in a very positive way) and a philosophical one.


Ahh I absolutely loved and still do, "Never catch me", in fact I love that whole Flying Lotus album, "You're Dead", I listen to it every now and then. I think it was that track which made me get interested in the prospect of how his next almbum would possibly sound and it did not disappoint. The sounds on the album were awkward to me at first, but once my ears adjusted, I was hooked, Flying Lotus production on "Wesley's Theory" is amazing, I love it, a message no doubt, but I want to dance when I hear that to be honest LOL. I be in the store dancing to it and people walk by looking at me rofl. I dont care though. 

His music is very personal, so it makes it so much more impacting, as people can relate to his insecurities and struggles, it's all identity, and no one has their identity and deep aspirations truly figured out, unless they are some type of harmonious being. 

Honestly, casuals, they just don't respect artistry. But many casuals like it though, but some just wanted another GKMC. But they don't understand that GKMC, the beats at least, didn't really reflect the SOUND of the artist, it was his first big album, even though he had section 80, that is what got him notoriety in the rap world, but not in the world at large as no one knew or knows about it, unless they are real rap fans. But in that album is the sound of kendrick, jazz and all. So this project is just an extension of it. People who were fans of section 80 didn't like GKMC as much as it, and I understand why. As a cohesive project, GKMC is better than section 80, it is, as kendrick portrayed it, a movie. It was like one of those 90's hood coming to age movies, so it stands the test of time in relation to it being that relable story. But section 80, for me, has single tracks that I like more than stuff on GKMC, the first 3 tracks on section 80, are ALL TIME GREAT TO ME. So with that said, fans of section 80, absolutely love the new album, as they know this is the genuine direction of the sound that they were experimenting with section 80 was directing in. GKMC had big producers throughout and features from stars in their own right, like Drake. A talked to a person about it yesterday, he thought the album of trash, and I asked him how was it trash? He had no answers, he then said, well, it was a good album, just trash for Kendrick's quality. I'm like, what are you talking about, the production on the latest album is superior to GKMC. He said, well he goes in on GKMC, he raps hard on there. I'm like no he doesn't, the only tracks where he raps hard on there is Maad City.. his biggest rap moments, is that Good iKid, and sing for me (my favorite). On the latest one, he has blacker the berry, How much a dollar cost, Mortal Man, U, King Kunta, Alright... and he is more lyrical with a bunch of double Entendres and the Hooks are way better. I sort of shut him up, but that wasnt the point, it was just to get him to look at the bigger picture here, kendrick is better at almost everything that he did on GKMC on this new project. Even though GKMC is like a movie/story, really most of this is connected between the small intervals between each track, where you have the audio to the scenes that lead into tracks. The tracks themselves, relate to it, but at the same time they don't so much speak to what is is happening each track, at least not as much as the new albums tracks relate to the poem, it seems more fleshed out if you ask me. Mind you, I am not saying GKMC isn't, but not as much as this one. 



> i think "u" might be my favorite track on the album at the moment. it's so heavy, and i like that. i certainly relate to it, and i appreciate kendrick getting so personal and sharing this back-and-forth with himself and his depression/suicidal thoughts. i LOVE his growly delivery when he tells himself "loving you is complicated," it's so chilling (as is the drunken, voice-crack-y delivery in the second half of the song).


In an interview kendrick said that was the hardest song he ever had to write/make. Everyone has those moments, and if they don't they are not human. Loving yourself is complicated because we are hypocritical, we get lost in our egos, we hurt others and ourselves, in our vanity etc. Again, kendrick being extremely human, its one of those elements that made 2Pac the icon he was and even Em for that matter, as he has a lot of human tracks. 



> personally, i think GKMC is the most accessible, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> i think people won't look back on TPAB as a classic like they do with GKMC because it's such a product of its time. GKMC has a timeless quality to it that i think lends itself well to that "instant classic" status. i think they'll also say that GKMC is better just to say it, or because, again, this new shit isn't exactly easy to listen to and take in (although i do think the new record is, conceptually, a natural successor to the last one). it's not an album you can save a couple tracks from to put on when you're riding around with your friends. it's an experience, and it's kind of an exhausting one, but in my opinion it's so, so rewarding. i love it.


o yes without question. I didn't mean GKMC wasnt the most accessible, it is the MOST commercial record he has, with its club bangers, and then something silly as backseat freestyle, which is ridiculous as a single, but in the context of the record, makes sense. I do disagree though, TPAB will be seen as more of a classic as time goes on, over GKMC, because of its relevance to the time. The thing about records that are born out of the climate of social unrest or social injustice, is that it never stops. 2Pac was talking about certain things, which still are relevant. He would give shoutouts to a girl who was shoot in her back by a cashier and died, but these things still occur. Human nature will, unfortunately always bring these sort of circumstances about. For instance, Marvin Gaye's album, "What's gong on" is classical and iconic, and it was of its time, but it last the test of time, due to human nature, the past keeps repeating itself. These problems dont seem to ever be able to solve, or at least, something really big need to happen to change the system under which these conditions are born, no idea how that can happen. To me, this album has a timeless quality to it, because its all identity, much more than anything that Kendrick has done. It's like really touched me, in a way that most music just dont. I think it is especially true for an NF type, who wants to change things, in whatever they do. I know I struggle with identity to figure out how to achieve things I want to, for others. so its a beautiful picture into another who is striving for something that perhaps is just outside of one mans reach or maybe not.

I know this is a long reply LOL. but I wanted to add one more thing, "U" is a favorite of mine, but so is "How much a dollar cost" -- it's just a really nice parable and excellent story telling. But that wasnt what I wanted to say, what I wanted to say, was that ending part of "Mortal Man" kendrick mentions the poem about the caterpillar, which is amazing, but then ask Pac what is HIS opinion on, and there is no answer and he kepts calling his name, and with the music, I get chills at that part, like everytime i hear that part, and makes me want to cry for some reason.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I admit I loved House of Pain as a little kid.

Muggs lifts a funk flow
Someone's talking junk, yo
I'll bust him in the eye
And then I'll take the punk's ho

I'll serve your ass like John MacEnroe
If your girl steps up, I'm smacking the hoe

Word to your moms
I came to drop bombs
I got more rhymes than the Bible's got Psalms

I'm the cream of the crop, I rise to the top
I never eat a pig cause a pig is a cop
Or better yet a Terminator
Like Arnold Schwarzenegger
Tryin' to play me out as if my name was Sega


----------



## Clyme

Mh, I absolutely adore the lyrics in this song.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Dwell on it


----------



## Clyme

_We're imposters here,
I know it in my soul,
I also know that we could rip through the skin,
Of a monster's throat,
I know that all our knuckles combined,
Can break a mammoth's bones,
And all these tiny teeth together,
Can bite through stone,_

I'm quite fond of the lyricism here and the message about standing together to fight oppression.


----------



## johnnyyukon

FearAndTrembling said:


> I admit I loved House of Pain as a little kid.
> 
> Muggs lifts a funk flow
> Someone's talking junk, yo
> I'll bust him in the eye
> And then I'll take the punk's ho
> 
> I'll serve your ass like John MacEnroe
> If your girl steps up, I'm smacking the hoe
> 
> Word to your moms
> I came to drop bombs
> I got more rhymes than the Bible's got Psalms
> 
> I'm the cream of the crop, I rise to the top
> I never eat a pig cause a pig is a cop
> Or better yet a Terminator
> Like Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Tryin' to play me out as if my name was Sega



Goddamn.

Word to your moms
I came to drop bombs

I mean it's all great, thanks for that blast. See, that's what good rap to me is all about. Shit that makes you wanna, ha, get up and jump around. ENERGY (I mean, I like laid back shit like Late Night Hype too).

I listen to it when I'm feeling confident or just on the edge and need a push, and for like a heavy punching bag workout, not much else compares when I need to get AMPED.




"Pussy ******" 
E-40, Lil Scrappy, this is from the EXCELLENT soundtrack from "Hustle 'N Flow"


It's to my advantage,
To call a challenge
Knock 'em off balance
And I betchu won't say shit
Any ****** with balls
Straight knock off his face quick
I could keep turnin' my cheek
But I ain't got the patience

I'm energized up and blown up for the camera
You don't want me to get gone, real and I 'bam ya
Slam ya and put ya down in a hammer

Boy, he lookin' miserable cuz he ran outta stamina

Roll up a blunt,
Like some blue mink sleeve
Make ya fade to black like ya name was Jay Z

Hey baby
You will never take me
Straight ready baby
Rolled up from the streets
All my enemies 
Lay it down on your knees
I be forced to release
Nothin' but hollow Ps 


Or some "Gangsta Shit" Outkast


Back on the scene, a stack of green 
Sitting on chrome and rubber bands
Paint looking like Candyland, 
It's Sllimm the South Paw triggerman

Flippin work and whippin weight, 
Rock up, roll and get the papes
Chop them hoez and then you skate, 
Back to the block wit the flake
Grams the O's, stamp the hoez
A young ***** holdin, big face foldin

Pimps are known for catching runaways
A good hustler's known to keep his gun away

First ***** run up and try to jack mine,
First ***** fuck up to get flat lined


----------



## Metalize

This one's... different. Made in response to the US government's response to 9/11. Nice political twist at the end.






Got banned in some countries somewhere lol.


----------



## Clyme

_
Somberly I sit alone watching while the city glows
Keeping to myself, walking on my tippy-toes
So silent but locked in with the witty prose
To propose as confident when talking to the pretty folks
And they're so awkward in their videos
Lost within a spinning globe, nauseous and it's getting old
Oh I can see it on their face I don't get a lot of praise
I'll bet I'll posthumously get it though
So I can let it go go I guess
Ninety-nine percent of one-percenters don't exist
I wine and dine with letters as a pleasure opiate
To bring my mind back to the center 'fore the medics open it
So here's another piece of me forgotten and ignored
Another piece I sharpened with a sword
The apple of my eye, she was rotten to the core
So I left her in the trash where she belongs and I've long since ignored
I know there's aphids in my chest to get
The butterflies I'm feeling when I strain to make the best of it
I run and hide to heal again from basic taste of death I'm getting
From the times of dealing with relationship-recklessness
And now I'm hiding in the night
Cause it's a full moon and the lycans tend to bite
There's lighting in between my eyelids and it's frightening when it strikes
And it might get me blinded by the light

It's so quiet in a sense, the silence just reflects
There's a crisis in my head from the vices I possess
And the prices that I set on the diamonds I collect
Well I guess except one cause I hide it in my chest_


----------



## Blackbeard

I've been listening to To Pimp a Butterfly since it came out. That album is just something else. Some of my favorite tracks are Wesley's Theory, Institutionalized, These Walls, For Sell? Hood Politics......pretty much all of it. What I notice about this album Vs GKMC and Section 80 is the fact that it's layered like an onion. Not to say that those two didn't have depth, but it seems as if ever line on the album had a double meaning. I always liked section 80 over GKMC, and this was like section 80 on crack, meth, and steroids. All the themes, beat selection, diverse flow patterns were amplified to over 9000. 

On a different note Earl Sweatshirt is dropping tomorrow.






How do yall feel about it?


----------



## Macrosapien

Blackbeard said:


> I've been listening to To Pimp a Butterfly since it came out. That album is just something else. Some of my favorite tracks are Wesley's Theory, Institutionalized, These Walls, For Sell? Hood Politics......pretty much all of it. What I notice about this album Vs GKMC and Section 80 is the fact that it's layered like an onion. Not to say that those two didn't have depth, but it seems as if ever line on the album had a double meaning. I always liked section 80 over GKMC, and this was like section 80 on crack, meth, and steroids. All the themes, beat selection, diverse flow patterns were amplified to over 9000.
> 
> On a different note Earl Sweatshirt is dropping tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do yall feel about it?


I agree with everything you said bruh. I had picking favorite tracks, as I find myself listening to every single one of them multiple times, my mood changes and it reflects wich tracks I listen to. Recently "complexion" been hitting me hard, this coming from me, a dark skinned dude, I experienced that colorism in my own family, in a subtle way mind you, just them talking about something from the past, and from a place of ego, like someone they used to date, picked someone dark skinned over them, they would mention the person was dark skinned, like an negative adjective, to describe them -- and its like, WTF -- "why would he leave me for a dark skinned girl" or my brother, "Yeah I saw her husband, and it made me happy. dude was short, fat, and dark skinned". I would be sitting right next to them, being dark skinned, and say, what does that have to do with anything? It'crazy, but I'm not going to get into those psychological implications, colorism is something that exists within every culture, and it is just a means to divide people and get them focused on something that is entirely irrelevant. 

With that said, damn that track by Earl is insane, his flow on the first verse is crazy. He rapping with more passion, that was the only thing that he needed to work on from his last project. Looks like this is going to be a banger. I take it Tyler directed that video, he a good ass director, I can see why he wants to eventually make movies.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pseudonymity said:


> I agree with everything you said bruh. I had picking favorite tracks, as I find myself listening to every single one of them multiple times, my mood changes and it reflects wich tracks I listen to. Recently "complexion" been hitting me hard, this coming from me, a dark skinned dude, I experienced that colorism in my own family, in a subtle way mind you, just them talking about something from the past, and from a place of ego, like someone they used to date, picked someone dark skinned over them, they would mention the person was dark skinned, like an negative adjective, to describe them -- and its like, WTF -- "why would he leave me for a dark skinned girl" or my brother, "Yeah I saw her husband, and it made me happy. dude was short, fat, and dark skinned". I would be sitting right next to them, being dark skinned, and say, what does that have to do with anything? It'crazy, but I'm not going to get into those psychological implications, colorism is something that exists within every culture, and it is just a means to divide people and get them focused on something that is entirely irrelevant.
> 
> With that said, damn that track by Earl is insane, his flow on the first verse is crazy. He rapping with more passion, that was the only thing that he needed to work on from his last project. Looks like this is going to be a banger. I take it Tyler directed that video, he a good ass director, I can see why he wants to eventually make movies.


I feel you. I don't pay that stuff no mind tho. I have 2 sisters way lighter than me, one being my twin, and they never made me focus much on that, nor did anyone else really it was always love, but I get the way people are about skin tone. It's all the same to me. 

What I've been stuck on lately is "You Ain't Gotta Lie". That's like everyday life for me. I have friends who are accustomed to a certain way of life, and when I come around it's always all this big talk about what they doing, what they trying to do, what they got in the works, and I just be like, well that's cool, knowing half of them be lying to make it seem like they out here making moves when in reality they just working like everybody else, then try and play me and put me on the spot like "where the ho's at?" "let me hold 20 off the bank roll." what the lick read?" What could I even say to that? They in my pocket? I mean I don't hold it against them, but it's mad annoying. 

And I don't think Tyler directed this video but it is dope. That's why I like Earl, his music is so dark, and his word play is very advanced. I think his voice and monotone voice is off putting to most. I try to put my friends on to him and they no like.

One of my favs right here man


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Clyme

_When you wake up drugged its tough to get your thoughts sorted
Then you realize you're tied down about to be drawn and quartered
But there's no horses about to rip you limb from limb
But the tranquilizer in your blood is what they give to them
And after thirteen hours of being tied to a bed
You just shuffle the hallways, fuck off, and die in your head
Thought when I made it out I'd be carried and celebrated
Thought of who I was when I went in, got out, he didn't make it out
Who would think every stupid thought that you contemplated
Would convolute what was constituted as complicated?
Permanently faded necessary that they calm me right
You drag yourself around for days relate to zombie life
I saw a light, desperately trying to move near it
But I'm plagued with thoughts as soon as I leave I hope they tear it
Down_


----------



## Lycrester

This MV kills me. :laughing:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Too many lines.


----------



## johnnyyukon

_Peruvian Cocaine_


[Interviewer]
"Cocaine. On one hand, you're saying the United States government is spending millions of dollars to eliminate the flow of drugs onto our streets. At the same time, we are doing business with the very same government that is flooding our streets with cocaine?"


[Gutierrez]
"Mm, mm, si, si. Let me show you a few of the other characters that are involved in this... tragic comedy."

[Verse 1: Immortal Technique]
I'm on the border of Bolivia, working for pennies
Treated like a slave, the coca fields have to be ready
The spirit of my people is starving, broken and sweaty
Dreaming about revolution ("¡Revolucion!") looking at my machete
But the workload is too heavy to rise up in arms
And if I ran away, I know they'd probably murder my moms
So I pray to Jesus Cristo when I go to the mission
Process the cocaine paste, and play my position


[Verse 2: Pumpkinhead]
Ok, listen, Juan Valdez, just give me my product
Before we chop off your hands for worker's misconduct
I got the power to shoot a copper, and not get charged
And it would be sad to see your family in front of a firing squad
So, to feed your kids? I need these bricks
Forty tons in total, let me test it, indeed, I... [sniffs]
Shit, this is good, now pass me a tissue
And don't worry about them, I paid off the official


[Verse 3: Diabolic]
Yo, it don't come as a challenge, I'm the son of some of the foulest
Elected by my people, the only one on the ballot
Born and bred to consult with feds, I laugh at fate
And assassinate my predecessor to have his place
In a third-world fascist state, lock the nation
With 90% of the wealth in 10% of the population
The Central Intelligence Agency takes weight faithfully
The finest type of China white and cocaine, you'll see


[Verse 4: Tonedeff]
Honey, I'm home! Never mind why our bank account's suddenly grown
It's funny, we're so out of this debt from this money we owe!
Would you mind if I told you that I had two governments overthrown
To keep our son enrolled in a private school, and to keep your tummy swollen?
C'mon, our fuckin' home was built on the foundation of bloody throats
The hungry stolen of they souls, of course this country's running coke
I took a stunted oath to hush the ones who know
The CIA conducts the flow for these young hustlers who lust for dough


[Verse 5: Poison Pen]
I don't work in the hood, hit my connect
Plus what's really good, they supply work for the hood
These dudes fucking crack me up, scrutinize like we inferior
Petrified when we meet in my area (calm down)
My dudes'll shoot until I say so, you got the loot?
Give me the "Yay-Yay!" like Ice Cube, so don't play with my llello
We won't stop for you bastards
My street scramblers chop it and bag it


[Verse 6: Loucipher]
Taking pictures and tapping phones
Debating snitches and cracking codes
Past a couple, blast the fo'
Want any hustler stacking dough with probably crack or blow
And my overtime is where your taxes go
I gain your trust
Get you to hand weight to us because we paid up front
On the low with cameras taping you
Getting pop away? The prison sentence is due
Making the officer leave with two kis out the evidence room


[Verse 7: C-Rayz Walz]
With my fame, truck, boat or plane, they watching you
You think you got work? They copping, too!
We control blocks, they lock countries
And own companies, we had nice cars, and sneaker money!
Now there's players out there, talking 'bout they holding
With bugs in they house like they down South with windows open
Your dough ain't long, you wrong, you take shorts and soon
Feds will be up in your mouth, like forks and spoons
So enjoy the rush, live plush off coke bread
Soon you'll be in a cell with me, like Jenny Lopez
In school, I was a bully, now life is fully a joke
I keep a flow on a boat for Peruvian Coke
Players do favors for governors and tax makers
Fat Quakers smoke crack and sex acts with bad mayors
The walls got ears, you bigmouths probably scared
Not prepared to do years like Javier [prison cell shutting]


[Outro: Immortal Technique]
"The story just told is an example of the path that drugs take on their way to every neighborhood, in every state, of this country. It's a lot deeper than the ****** on your block. So when they point the finger at you, brother man? This is what you've got to tell them."







__
https://soundcloud.com/blockn%2Fimmortal-technique-peruvian


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## johnnyyukon

SoulScream said:


> Verbal Glock


Yeeeuh, that's dope.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Shahada




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku




----------



## Shahada

New Kanye is looking sick...






http://www.soundpiff.com/track/8281-kanye-west---midas-touch

https://soundcloud.com/fuck-vic-mensa/u-mad-feat-kanye-west


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@Shahada I can't wait for all the yeezus album haters to start kissing ass when this album drops, because so far everything sounds like an evolution of yeezus or _it_ plus elements of other albums like for example, watch the throne. I'm getting ready to smirk and SMH from my ivory tower.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## SoulScream

Lyrics: 

* *





[Verse 1: Wise Intelligent]
Something for cave dwellers
Bomb mailers and gun sellers
The lie tellers, Cinderellas, and Goodfellas
The gun packers, crack backers, and loot stackers
Sam's crackers, New World Order is here actors
The globe holders, the population controllers
Disease makers a.k.a. AIDS creators
The cremators, doctors, nurses and ***** haters
That's out to get us, after making us bullshitters
The sister hitters who knock em and don't stay wit em
The human litter that ******'s about to get rid of
The same ****** supplanted the very planet
With mathematics, pure knowledge and understanding
Global famine, pursuit of the hidden manner, star spangled banner
Slave traders and kidnappers
We ain't just rappers, we changing some black situation
Teaching this nation the way to conquer stagnation
My occupation's to stimulate your elevation
To motivate and navigate through revelation

[Reprise: Wise Intellgient]
I shine the light that knowledge ignites
Excite blacks and whites through the things that I write
See, I could extend your days, send a spectrum of rays
In a westerly direction God is worthy of praise
Or I could capsize the planet, deprive you of life
Take flight, make ice of any emcees you like, I'm dat nice

[Hook 2X: Wise Intellgient]
Precise, could turn the days into nights
This mic like my life we elevate to great heights
We dat nice

[DJ Father Shah scratches]
N.I.C.E
Take these words home and think it through
Yo yo I hate to brag but damn I'm good!

[Verse 2: Wise Intelligent]
Word, life is what you make it holler to the almighty
Frighty ****** never will learn to like me
My state of being as the all eye seeing, seeing human beings
On the brink of extinct
Mind vocalize only prove to incline
One time in time I turn the water to wine
Combine X and Y, created physical Gods
No lie because I heard that if I did I would die
This vi-olent envi-ronment
Full of crackatalism, politricks and 10%-ers
Who know the truth but hold it back from the youth
There's proof that Jesus Christ was a so called spook
Revelations Chapter One 13 and 16 "wool hair" "bronze skin"
Jesus was blacker than me
I'll prove and I claim that the truth has been changed
For the lies and the white supremacy to remain
That chain on your brain makes it hard to maintain
Colin Ferguson burst on them, hollow points spurting em

[Reprise: Wise Intellgient]
I shine the light that knowledge ignites
Excite blacks and whites through the things that I write
See, I could extend your days, send a spectrum of rays
In a westerly direction God is worthy of praise
Or I could capsize the planet, deprive you of life
Take flight, make ice of any emcees you like, I'm dat nice

[Hook 2X: Wise Intellgient]
Precise, could turn the days into nights
This mic like my life we elevate to great heights
We dat nice

[DJ Father Shah scratches]
N.I.C.E
Take these words home and think it through
Yo yo I hate to brag but damn I'm good!

[Verse 3: Wise Intelligent]
Perfection, forever living, giving tongues to the dumb
G is for God, where did "gangsta" come from?
Wisdom, words and actions making knowledge for real
Witness the days when brothers have to kill or be killed
God's will will be done, the kingdom will come
Ra East the God seed, keep perfecting it, son
The Wise one ain't done
Six sextillion tons Earth
I levitate, hold the universe in place, wait
I hear debate, come look God in the face
Place your empty thoughts with the limited ways
Erase your earthly ass at the speed of 1-1-2-0
Feet per second but still you act slow
There go some *****, confiscating my flow, ditto
This information take it home and make a plus lesson


----------



## Macrosapien

Lycrester said:


>


ah real hip hop. love it. some rappers are trying to come back to this type of music and I love it. This was my brother's generation, but I have the sound in my mind from when I was too little to remember anything. 

Anyways let me contribute, with something from the old school, 






I can remember this coming on the radio. It's funny, back then I would sing/rap the hook, but sometimes I changed it, and I would add, but im still kid, and I would laugh. I know that made my sister and brother made, at the time. But now i am here a grown man, listening to it, and now I am all nostalgic and I feel like crying LOL. how odd. For some reason I am reminded of that Cowboy bebop episode when when Spike and Jet are watching the video of Faye from when she was a young...  I wish I was my kid self again hah.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien

I always wanted to say this @pearslug i love that signature, unfortunately, or fortunately it reminds me of this track by Lupe,






extra heavy stuff


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Pseudonymity said:


> I always wanted to say this @pearslug i love that signature, unfortunately, or fortunately it reminds me of this track by Lupe,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra heavy stuff


Haha thanks!

That song was nice tho, although I have no idea what the message was, maybe I gotta read the Animal Farm book first haha. I assume its to do with governmental control just from the 'Pharm', but yeah. Lupe is one of those rappers you need to listen to their shit like 20 times to fully apprentice it, which is probably why I never have got into his music, but I wanna get round to listening to T&Y at some point. Thanks for the tune


----------



## Macrosapien

pearslug said:


> Haha thanks!
> 
> That song was nice tho, although I have no idea what the message was, maybe I gotta read the Animal Farm book first haha. I assume its to do with governmental control just from the 'Pharm', but yeah. Lupe is one of those rappers you need to listen to their shit like 20 times to fully apprentice it, which is probably why I never have got into his music, but I wanna get round to listening to T&Y at some point. Thanks for the tune


Yeah its about that. We have Rap Genius now, if you go there, they have pretty much broken the whole track down. lol. 

Oh please to give time to listen to T&Y it's one of the best rap albums of the year by far. this is a lyrical video someone made about Adoration of the Magi, one of my favorite tracks off of the album (at first I wasnt sure about it, but it grew on me heavy once I saw how lyrical it was).


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Clyme




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Shahada

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> @_Shahada_ I can't wait for all the yeezus album haters to start kissing ass when this album drops, because so far everything sounds like an evolution of yeezus or _it_ plus elements of other albums like for example, watch the throne. I'm getting ready to smirk and SMH from my ivory tower.


Kanye haters when the album comes out: "LOL what is this shit? Kanye is so stupid and crazy and has such a big ego, I hate him so much. I have to admit, even though he's an asshole I liked [previous album], but this one is just shit. I can't believe people act like this guy is some kind of serious artist."

Kanye haters six months later: *looking at the ground and kicking dirt* "yeah that album was pretty good i guess"


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Shahada said:


> Kanye haters _FANS_ when the album comes out: "LOL what is this shit? Kanye is so stupid and crazy and has such a big ego, I hate him so much. I have to admit, even though he's an asshole I liked [previous album], but this one is just shit. I can't believe people act like this guy is some kind of serious artist."


FTFY :kitteh:


* *




In all fairness though, the first time I heard a low quality bootleg release of yeezus on youtube with shitty computer speakers I only skimmed through it, and I thought to myself, "Okay, he's finally lost it. Dude's arrogance has made him bat shit crazy." 

Listening to it again with a good source from start to finish though with a good pair of headphones... I honestly couldn't listen to anything else for awhile because everything else felt so lifeless.


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Shahada




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Biracial

Oh, yes this is a classic. 
<a href="https://youtu.be/wPsA3TsK1Uk" target="_blank">


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I'm sure this has been posted, but Snoop is a fuckin G. I love the line, that if he is gonna get broke/burned off something it is gonna be weed, not women. lol






*And before me dig out a bitch I have to find a contraceptive
You never know, she could be earning her man
And learning her man and at the same time burning her man
Now you know I ain't with that shit, Lieutenant
Ain't no pussy good enough to get burnt while I'm up in it (Yeah)
And that's realer than Real-Deal Holyfield
And now you hookers and hoes know how I feel
Well, if it's good enough to get broke off a proper chunk
I'll take a small piece of some of that funky stuff*

[Hook: Dr. Dre and Snoop]
It's like this and like that and like this and uh
It's like that and like this and like that and uh
It's like this and like that and like this and uh
Dre, creep to the mic like a phantom

[Verse 2: Dr. Dre]
Well I'm peeping and I'm creeping and I'm creep-in
But I damn near got caught, cause my beeper kept beeping
Now it's time for me to make my impression felt
So sit back, relax and strap on your seat belt
You never been on a ride like this before
With a producer who can rap and control the maestro
At the same time with the dope rhyme that I kick
You know and I know, I flow some old funky shit
To add to my collection, the selection
Symbolizes dope, take a toke but don't choke
If you do, you'll have no clue
On what me and my homie Snoop Dogg came to do

[Hook]

[Bridge]
And who gives a fuck about those
So just chill, 'til the next episode

[Verse 3: Snoop Dogg]
Falling back on that ass, with a hellafied gangsta lean
Getting funky on the mic like a old batch of collard greens
It's the capital S, oh yes I'm fresh, N double-O P
D O double G Y, D O double G, ya see
Showing much flex when it's time to wreck a mic
Pimping hoes and clocking a grip like my name was Dolomite
Yeah, and it don't quit
I think they in the mood for some mothafuckin' G shit
Hell yeah so Dre (whattup Dogg)
Gotta give them what they want (what's that, G)
We gotta break 'em off something (hell yeah)
And it's gotta be bumping, City of Compton

[Verse 4: Dr. Dre]
Is where it takes place so, when asked, your attention
Mobbing like a motherfucker but I ain't lynching
Dropping the funky shit that's making the sucker ****** mumble
When I'm on the mic, it's like a cookie: they all crumble
Try to get close, and your ass'll get smacked
My motherfuckin' homie Doggy Dogg has got my back
Never let me slip, cause if I slip then I'm slipping
But if I got my Nina then you know I'm straight tripping
And I'mma continue to put the rap down, put the mack down
And if you bitches talk shit, I'll have to put the smack down
Yeah and you don't stop
I told you I'm just like a clock when I tick and I tock
But I'm never off, always on to the break of dawn
C-O-M-P-T-O-N and the city they call Long Beach
Putting the shit together
Like my ***** D.O.C., "No One Can Do it Better"

[Hook]


----------



## SoulScream

Welcome to the United Snakes
Land of the thief home of the slave


----------



## johnnyyukon

__
https://soundcloud.com/badlucc%2Foutchea-feat-problem









video:


* *


----------



## johnnyyukon

My dick all in her dream, she be calling me Freddie


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## FearAndTrembling

Naught by Nature are some straight up Gs. Forget about these motherfuckers. They bring it. 

Comin round your corner with my uptown bunch
I bet your bottom dollar that you're bottom buck chumps
Give it up, it's a juice thing I'm steppin for the rep and
wreckin all the rest and, weapon testin on who's steppin
Ain't no bluff for the niggy nuff, for the rugged ruff stuff
***** if you're tough knuckle up
I'll cut your ass like class, then blast you by the trash
After I laugh then I'll dash
You can't handle the scandal of an uptown vandal
Shootin up your toes makin sandals
Somebody told me that you owe me, but can't nobody hold me
I do my dirt all by my lonely

​




You drew a picture of my morning
But you couldn't make my day, Hey!
I'm rockin' and you're yawning
But you never look my way, Hey!
I'm lickin down you darlin'
In every single way, Hey!
Your funny flow is foreign
And a green card's on the way! ​
This ain't got shit to do wit shampoo
But watch your head n shoulders brother older bold enough to fold ya
Yo I told ya a raid afraid of what I made
Plus played a funky fit so save ya flips
Plus tricks for that music plus the monkey bit.

You heard a lot about a brother gaining mo' ground 
Being low down I do the showdown wit' any little ho round, no! 
I wanna know who you're believing through you're funny reasons 
Even when I'm sleeping you think I'm cheatin'
You said I know you're Mr. O.P.P. man
Yo PP man won't only see me man
You should've known that when hit in the stack, I was wit it a bit
And step not to consider the rep, heck!
I did your partner cause she's hot as a baker 
cause I'm Naughty by Nature, not cause I hate cha!

Sometimes creepin' up I eat em up
Your style is older than Lou Rawls!
Peace to this one and that one and them
That way I shout out and I didn't miss one friend
Fools get foolish neither them or Parker Lewis knew us
You could have crews wit shoes and can't step to us
Some kitty purr I call em sir too
Any trick that diss gets a curfew
I put my projects for boots step through troops and leave proof 
My problem solvers name is Mook!
I hittin' woodys in a hoody
Peace to Jesette, Jobete, Jo-Jo, Genae, and every hood gee!
That's right my fight is ill
Peace goes to L.O.N.S. and Quest, Nice & Smooth & Cypress Hill
I live and die for Hip Hop
This is Hip Hop of today

​


----------



## johnnyyukon

I do it big, Jimmy Neutron head



















__
https://soundcloud.com/thehbkgang%2F10-problem-iamsu-do-it-big


----------



## johnnyyukon

Yeeaahhh, Gucci Mane is pretty thug, and prolly a punk, but damn, I love dat dirty south thug rap.




__
https://soundcloud.com/youngscooterbmg%2F06-young-scooter-work-feat



[Verse 2: Gucci Mane]
They say crime don’t pay, well if crime don’t pay
Then I'm lying, I'm flying, and the sun ain’t shine
Say it all the time, It’ll come in due time
I ain’t got no time, I'm a rob for mine
Don’t ask how, I’m a cash cow
Can't wait then, cause i need it now
Say I'm insane cause my pistol hang
I'm at the shooting range, like I'm Jesse James
Got great aim, yeah I'm accurate
I'm a pimp *****, I can mack a bitch
I can’t turn water to wine, bitch
But I can turn half a brick to a whole brick
That 2Pac, that old shit
Fill a ***** ass with holes quick
Use a ***** head for a trophy
Then dump a ***** body in the ocean
Finger a bitch with my trigger finger
Same finger that I roll a blunt with
How the fuck you a hit man
And I paid you, and you ain’t hit shit?
Not Byrd Gang, but its Bricksquad
But I make a ***** whole set dip quick
Got a new Mac with a cooler on it
Hope you folks got insurance on it


----------



## Clyme

Sapient's voice is lush - oh my.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Listen to this fr^


----------



## onebelo




----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

BeFor Our Time | Jay Prince


----------



## Cephalonimbus

cool ass proto-rap from 1968


----------



## Northcrest

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=lil wayne d'usse &sm=1

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=xv textbook stuff&sm=1

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=childish gambino zealots of stockholm&sm=1


----------



## Stasis




----------



## Son of Mercury

Love the hook.


----------



## Stasis

Shahada said:


>


What song was this supposed to be?


----------



## Son of Mercury

"I'm just a mirror reflecting your image, the minute you switch up your face; I pick up the pace; it's nothing to it. Pull hammers from my waist we clap at this amateur pace, if that's what's crackin', or we can play this on 'All Madden;"


----------



## cheburashka

i can't stop listening to logic, he's so amazing <3_<3


----------



## Doran Seth

This is a song from one of my all-time favorite albums:

"
It's hard to understand the dark dwellings of the heavens 
so we capture afterlife, demand the answer to the question
of eternity/ the source of a lifespan 
indelible daydreams/ the course of my flight plans
a glance at the odds/ even evaluate the sinister gods
seeking it forthright/ comparable clairvoyance 
to mortals who talk, fight/ disposable chalk lines
fatality stares cold into the abyss of any man's soul
"

Disclaimer: The above verse was not taken from the song in the video. 







@essiechan I live somewhat close to the area where Logic is from. He's awesome and we are super proud of him here in Maryland.


----------



## LibertyPrime

I like anything from R.A The Rugged Man, Logic, Immortal Technique, Talib Kweli or Bliss n Eso :


----------



## cheburashka

Doran Seth said:


> @_essiechan_ I live somewhat close to the area where Logic is from. He's awesome and we are super proud of him here in Maryland.


ahhh i love that!! :') thank you maryland for logic


----------



## johnnyyukon

It’s pretty ***** mob, that’s the way that I grew
I be steppin' up in the club they make 'em drop to my shoe

And her dude mad cause I spooned, but I don't give a fork
Silverware a ***** out if he actin' a poor sport

You's a dork grab a girl and get a yank-in'
Got a booty like Hoopz I'm trying to make-it, woah


Sage The Gemini
"Gas Pedal"


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Macrosapien

Superfluous said:


>


This is like my favorite track off of that album, there is a lyric break down of the track, it really opens up what he is talking about, in a cool way.


----------



## Superfluous

Pseudonymity said:


> This is like my favorite track off of that album, there is a lyric break down of the track, it really opens up what he is talking about, in a cool way.


This album really rejuvinated Lupe's career.


----------



## Shahada

EDLC said:


> What song was this supposed to be?


I can't remember


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Sonderous

It takes more muscle to frown - I'm gettin' big :th_cool:


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku




----------



## Stasis

@airotciV


----------



## Killbain

Isn't RAP usually spelt with a silent 'C'?


----------



## Shahada

Killbain said:


> Isn't RAP usually spelt with a silent 'C'?


That's your name.


----------



## Shahada

Pseudonymity said:


> Oh please to give time to listen to T&Y it's one of the best rap albums of the year by far.


I wasn't checking for this at all to be honest because while I think Lupe is an amazing rapper his albums have never really grabbed me and have run the gamut from just kind of okay/decent to really bad (Lasers) but I gave this a spin over the weekend and then gave it a few more. Damn, he really made a great album and totally surprised me! I don't think I like it as much as TPaB but its definitely one of the best albums I heard this year. I'm excited Lupe finally put out the kind of album I hoped he would when I first heard him on Touch the Sky ten years ago (oh my God its been ten years, I'm so fucking old).











Has anyone been listening to that new Rocky album? I think its alright but don't really get the hype, and I like his old stuff...


----------



## Macrosapien

Shahada said:


> I wasn't checking for this at all to be honest because while I think Lupe is an amazing rapper his albums have never really grabbed me and have run the gamut from just kind of okay/decent to really bad (Lasers) but I gave this a spin over the weekend and then gave it a few more. Damn, he really made a great album and totally surprised me! I don't think I like it as much as TPaB but its definitely one of the best albums I heard this year. I'm excited Lupe finally put out the kind of album I hoped he would when I first heard him on Touch the Sky ten years ago (oh my God its been ten years, I'm so fucking old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been listening to that new Rocky album? I think its alright but don't really get the hype, and I like his old stuff...



Yup Lupe's latest was really solid. Had it on heavy rotation for a while... supposedly he is working on two new albums, "Skullz" and "The Cool 2"... supposedly he says they surprise T & Y.... we'll see, it seems that his record label really was holding him back artistically. 

Yes I heard Rocky's new album, I only listened to it once though. I did enjoy it, but I really have to listen to it more to give an real opinion about it. He seems to be rapping more, trying to be more lyrical, he has it in him. He can freestyle pretty damn good off the top, which was something I was surprised about given the subject manner and flow of his first album, which I liked btw.


----------



## Groovy

I listen to Vinnie Paz, Immortal Technique, AOTP, JMT, Digable Planets, Big L, Lauryn Hill, Jean Grae, Bahamadia, Nas, Souls of Mischief, Pharcyde, Akua Naru, Non Phixion, Apathy, Celph Titled, The Roots, Mos Def, Gangstarr, Masta Ace, ATCQ, Ill Bill, Mos Def etc

I'm a major Immortal Technique and Vinnie fangirl :kitteh:
Anyway, my song to post:


----------



## Groovy

freebeer said:


> i like anything from r.a the rugged man, logic, immortal technique, talib kweli or bliss n eso


ayyyyy


----------



## LibertyPrime

@Shahada  hink you gonna like this one


----------



## johnnyyukon

I edited the beginning in iMovie, added a classic scene from the movie.





[Lexus]
Don't you see me on a hustle?

[Djay]
Where you at?

[Lexus]
On my shift, I was on my third dance.
***** what you think? 
I can just run up in here and snap my fingers
And make these motherfuckers throw they money at me?


----------



## Tad Cooper

Currently listening to "The Bends" by Doomtree, which is good.


----------



## Shahada

FreeBeer said:


> @_Shahada_  hink you gonna like this one


To be honest though I like his views and stuff I don't care much for Immortal Technique, he's a bit cheesy and over the top for me. If you're into that kind of stuff maybe check out:


----------



## Stasis




----------



## Groovy




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## johnnyyukon

Forget about _Because I got High_, Afroman is the funniest rapper of all time. I mean, hilarious, son!

Plus he got soul, and knows how to freaking play a double electric guitar. Love me some Afroman.





When the Afroman walked through the white land
Houses went up for sale

Well I was standing on the corner sellin' rap CDs
When I met a little girl named Jan
I let her ride in my caddy
Because I didn't know her daddy was the leader of the Ku Klux Klan

We fucked on the bed
Fucked on the floor
Fucked so long I grew a fuckin' afro
Then I fucked to the left (left)
Fucked to the right (right)
She sucked my dick 'til the shit turned white

Thought to myself sheeba-sheeba
Got my ass lookin' like a zebra
I put on my clothes and I was on my way
Until her daddy pulled up in a Chevrolet
And so I ran I jumped out the back window
But her daddy he was waitin' with a two-by-four
Oh, he beat me to the left
He beat me to the right
The motherfucker whooped my ass all night

But I ain't mad at her prejudice dad
Thats the best damn pussy I ever had!





















See I met this woman from Hawaii
Stuck it in her ass and she said "Aiee!!"
Lips was breakfast, pussy was lunch
Then her titties busted open with Hawaiian punch



LOL


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## FearAndTrembling

Yo motherfucker
What the fuck you lookin at?
Yo, get out my motherfuckin face right now

*Yo man, trip this
I was out on the ave man
This ***** lookin at me wrong
So I pulled out my motherfuckin nine
And I SMOKED HIS ASS

Woke up, didn't choke up
Saw my AK, it was broke up
Put it together like a jigsaw
Got my nine, and my Rambo knife off the floor
Went to the bathroom, and beat the rush
Yo, who the fuck used my toothbrush?
Went to my sister's room, yo bitch, wake up
You stupid ass, dirty ass, nasty ass slut
Shot her in the leg, shot her in the thigh
Kick her in the pussy and punched her in the eye
Slapped her in the head, stepped on her corns
Don't fuck with mine bitch, word is born
Went downstairs to eat wit my folks
Ma, you broke my fuckin egg yolk!
Punched her in the chest, cut on her cheek
Then I did a sweep, knocked the bitch off her feet
Knee to the pussy, kick to the skull
AK yall, shot the bitch in the temple
Pops got mad cause mom got licked
I didn't give a fuck so I shot him in the dick
Hungry as fuck, said my grace
Pop kept screamin so I shot him in the face
Ate my food, found my coat
Mailman came so I cut his motherfuckin throat
Waitin for the motherfuckin school bus!!

Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo Dres, yo Dres
Wake up man, wake up
What's wrong with you man
Yo, I had a horrible, fuckin dream man
What the fuck was the dream about G?
I dreamed that I was.. hard


*


----------



## Groovy

Only Vinnie could sum up my emotions towards snakes.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Shahada




----------



## johnnyyukon

More gangsta shit,

They say crime don't pay,
Well if crime don't pay,
Then I'm lying, 
I'm flying,
And the sun ain't shinin'


_Work_, Young Scooter


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Madvillain (MF Doom and Madlib) - Raid

* *












Nas - The Genesis

* *












Scarface Feat Jay-Z , Beanie Sigel & Kanye West - Guess who's back

* *












Scarface - On My Block

* *












MF Doom - Doomsday

* *


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Nujabes - Feather

* *












JAY-Z - Izzo (H.O.V.A.)

* *












Me & My Bitch - Biggie (Original Version)

* *












Earl Sweatshirt - Chum

* *












2Pac - Do For Love

* *


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Joey Bada$$ - Paper Trail$

* *












Ocean Wisdom - Walkin' Prod. Dirty Dike (Official Video)

* *












Gowe - Aurora

* *












clipping. - Work Work (feat. Cocc Pistol Cree)

* *












Chance The Rapper - Acid Rain

* *


----------



## TimeWillTell

You're all victims! More Stockholm Syndrome plzZzZz :exterminate:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Sage Francis - "The Best Of Times"

_Technology made it easy for us to stay in touch while keeping a distance
'til we just stayed distant and never touched
Now all we do is text too much_


* *












Kendrick Lamar - i

* *












Earl Sweatshirt - Huey

* *












Grime

Plastician featuring Skepta- Intensive Snare

* *












Stormzy - Shut Up

* *


----------



## Shahada

New Vince Staples is amazing...so many great releases this year.


----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell

Rap parody


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Lol^


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## Groovy




----------



## Groovy

@Axwell that's hell good. Thanks for sharing. I don't know much about British hip hop but I did listen to Rhyme Asylum for a bit.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Teacher said:


> @Axwell that's hell good. Thanks for sharing. I don't know much about British hip hop but I did listen to Rhyme Asylum for a bit.


There isn't a lot of british hip hop. Most british rap is grime and not hip hop. :/


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

to be honest, my favorite rap is the mindless, hedonistic, narcissistic shit they used to play on the radio back around 2002-2008.


----------



## mhysa




----------



## Groovy

fucking best album


----------



## Kaisikudo

If anybody hasn't listened to Run The Jewels 2nd album yet, get it going.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Miss Prince




----------



## salt




----------



## Golden Rose

Young Latifah was the bomb!


----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## mhysa

am i allowed to post death grips in here?


----------



## BigMac123




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

mhysa said:


> am i allowed to post death grips in here?


No death grips! >:O


----------



## Shahada

Is anybody doing hooks right now that can compete with Future? I didn't even listen to the French guy.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## CrispMasterCrunch

I got a little carried away, I know.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

_"He has a Ph. D in mixology to cut on the wheels so viciously
Boom Boom..."_

*Dr. Dre - Respect.*


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> _"He has a Ph. D in mixology to cut on the wheels so viciously
> Boom Boom..."_
> 
> *Dr. Dre - Respect.*


Damn straight.

Some newer shit. 

Kendrick Lamar - Alright

* *












Jay Rock - Gumbo

* *












RiFF RAFF - LAVA GLACiERS (feat.CHiLDiSH GAMBiNO)

* *












J. Cole - She Knows 

* *


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I was just thinking about Foxy Brown and Lil Kim. Damn. Foxy Brown particularly. Haven't thought about her in a while. No songs. Just sayin. I would rather hang out with her than Beyonce. In every way.

OK, just go with some shit I grew up with. Diddy aint bad. I fuckin hated Mase though. Never liked him. The video is fuckin awesome too. Can't find uncensored version. I fuckin hate censorship in music. 






_[Verse Four: Lil' Kim (overlaps last two lines of interlude)]

Uhh, uhh, what the blood clot?
Wanna bumble wit the Bee hahh?
BZZZZT, throw a hex on a whole family (yeah, yeah yeah)
Dressed in all black like the Oman (say what?)
Have your friends singin 'This is for my homey' (that's right)
And you know me, from makin ****** so sick
Floss in my 6 with the Lex on the wrist
If it's Murder, you know She Wrote it (uh-huh)
German Luger for your ass bitch, deep throated
Know you wanna fill the room cause it's platinum coated
Take your pick, got a firearm you shoulda toted, suck a dick
All that bullshit you kick, playa hatin from the sideline
Get your own shit, why you ridin mine? (uh-huh)
I'm, a Goodfella kinda lady
Stash 380's and Mercedes, Puffy hold me down baby!
Only female in my crew, and I kick shit
like a ***** do, with a trigga too, fuck you
[Big:] (Yeah, yeah, uhh, uhh, uhh!)_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Somewhat related to this thread: I couldn't buy rap music as a kid. I could, because my parents let me. If you were under 18, or maybe it was 16, you had to have parental consent to buy most rap albums. And the guy at the record store down the block really enforced this. But my parents told the guy I could buy whatever I want. A lot of kids literally couldn't buy rap. 

And I would blast this stuff. We were on vacation in the family van. And I am like, "Here Dad, put this in." Fuckin Body Count. lol. Blasting it. They thought it was interesting. I remember the first time I played Cypress Hill. Hand on The Pump. It samples an old song. My mother thought it was that when it started. 

This pig harassed the whole neighborhood,
Well this pig worked at the station.
This pig he killed my Homeboy,
So the fuckin' pig went on a vacation.

This pig he is the chief,
Got a brother pig, Captain O'Malley.
He's got a son that'a a pig too,
He's collectin' pay-offs from a dark alley.

This pig is known as a Narco,
If he's a pig or not, we know that he could be.
This pig he's a fuckin' ***,
So all his homepigs they call him a pussy.

Well this pig he's really cool,
So in this class we know he rides all alone.
Well this pig's standin' eatin' donuts,
While some motherfuckers out robbin' your home.

This pig he's a big punk,
And I know that he can't stand the sight of me.
'Cos pigs don't like it when ya act smart,
And when ya tell 'em that your a group from society.

This pig works for the mafia,
Makin' some money off crack.
But this little pig got caught,
So when he gets to the Pen it's all about the pay-back.

'Cos once he gets to the Pen,
They won't provide the little pig with a bullet-proof vest.
To protect him from some mad *****,
Who he shot in the chest and placed under arrest.

An' it's all about breakin' off sausage,
Do ya feel sorry for the poor little swine ?
****** wanna do him in the ass,
Just ta pay his ass back, so they're standin' in line.

That fuckin' pig.

Look what he got himself into.

Now they're gonna make some pigs feet outta the little punk.

Anybody like pork-chops ?

How 'bout a ham sandwich ?
How 'bout a ham sandwich ?

​





And this the first Body Count song I played in my parents van:








There goes the neighborhood.
Here come them fuckin' ******
with their fancy cars.
Who gave them fuckin' ******
those rock guitars?
Who let 'em in the club?
Did you make 'em pay?
Who let 'em on the stage?
Whose lettin' 'em play?
Don't they know rock's just for whites
don't they know the rules?
Those ******* are too hard core
this shit ain't cool.
Those blacks want everything
in the fuckin' world
That ***** plays so good
he took my muthafuckin' girl
there goes the neighborhood.
There goes the neighborhoooooood,
There goes the neighborhood,
There goes the neighborhood
There goes the neighborhood.

That is still one of the best albums ever. Body Count. Motherfucker.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Excuse the promo; I can't find a proper version of this.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

I showered and woke up to this song every-single-day last summer.
People just knew I was getting ready to head out when they heard this.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

This is more R and B, but great song:






I tip my forty to your memory
Take a drink and I start to think
And I, I know one day soon we'll be
We'll be hanging out
This is for my homies
(This is for my homies, well, well)
See you when I get there
In that gangsta lean
In that gangsta lean
This is for my homies
(This is for my homies, well)
See you when I get there
In that gangsta lean
In that gangsta lean
My God, my God
Would you pass on a message for me
Ha, tell him, put down those
Dice for a second, Lord




lol

May as well go with the Bone on the same subject. Great song.







And another great on this subject:

"Six Feet Deep"

(There's far too many of you dying)

_[Verse One: Scarface]

June twenty-eight was the date thirty-eight
till the chest plate mommy dear's cryin' at the wake
And everybody's dressed up in black suits
goin' to pay their last respects to the black troop
Why'd he have to die
Is the question that we're under
But everyone knows that everyday's a different number
So when your time comes, just remember G
you'll always have a place in this world as a memory
Especially my boys who passed away back in '92
best believe that all the boys in the hoods got love for you
Wherever we go, wherever we be, we be thinkin'
of how we hung in the clubs smokin' and drinkin'
Never missin' out on a hood fight
'cause ever-ee-day back in the hood we had a good fight
Everything is changed and people-r-lookin lonely
it's gonna be strange spendin' New Year's Eve without your homie
But ain't much that we can do
except pour brew throughout the crew to make sure we all remember you
And believe me it hurts
to see the boy you broke bread with six feet in the dirt... dirt

(There's far too many of you dying)
(There's far too many of you dying)








_​


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ghetto Blaster ^^


----------



## HalfThracian

"I get coke from a **** on a fish boat."


----------



## Swelly

D
o
es
I
t 
ge
t 
an
y 
be
tt
r
?


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Word schemes tho


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## johnnyyukon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> to be honest, my favorite rap is the mindless, hedonistic, narcissistic shit they used to play on the radio back around 2002-2008.


Bet.



Back that ass up like a dump truck
We don’t go crazy in the club, we go dumb fuck

Now Shawty I might not be your first but I will not be your worst
And if you give me a chance I bet I make that shit squirt


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

johnnyyukon said:


> Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Back that ass up like a dump truck
> We don’t go crazy in the club, we go dumb fuck
> 
> Now Shawty I might not be your first but I will not be your worst
> And if you give me a chance I bet I make that shit squirt


guess it makes sense that all the people who liked my post are 7w8s :laughing:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

(The song that Dre stole) 

Rappin 4 Tay - Players Club

* *












The Thrill - Wiz Khalifa

* *












A$AP Rocky - L$D (LOVE x $EX x DREAMS)

* *












Jay-Z - Brooklyn Go Hard

* *












Tupac - Changes

* *


----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## Macrosapien

Turn up people! I love Hopsin.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## FearAndTrembling

Wytch said:


> [video=youtube;DI3yXg-sX5c]


That guy smashing the table after losing at dominos is iconic. lol. Forget about that part. I have always wanted to do that.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I really loved Warren G as a kid too.


----------



## Maxxie

so dirty.


----------



## Maxxie

so dirty.


----------



## Maedalaane

I think you folks would appreciate this. It's so OG I got turned into a thug.


----------



## Jebediah

Teacher said:


> Celph Titled :blushed:



Celph's punchlines are some of my favourite to listen to. 


"My gun won the cannabis cup for having the best smoke." :laughing:


----------



## Stasis




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

More sine wave abuse.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

johnnyyukon said:


> Bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Back that ass up like a dump truck
> We don’t go crazy in the club, we go dumb fuck
> 
> Now Shawty I might not be your first but I will not be your worst
> And if you give me a chance I bet I make that shit squirt


That E-40 & Too $hort joint is a decent album. I wish they had been permitted by their label(s) to record together when both were in their peaks, back in the mid '90s. Short Dawg especially is ridiculously past his best now, as you would expect from somebody who started rapping in the early '80s. Tyga's got by far the best flow on this track, which lays it all out, these old veterans need to move on to something new in their lives.











Another interesting thing about Short is that he is actually a LOT more intelligent than his music might indicate, he wasn't a complete shithead like a YG, for instance. He wanted to make proper music instead of meaningless headbangers throughout his career but his label wouldn't let him do it because they reckoned it wouldn't sell as well as the 'mainstream shit' (which, admittedly, he was also fucking brilliant at). Shameless destruction of an incredible talent.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Damn it, now I have to listen to old Too $hort.






Ronald Reagan came up to me and said, "Do you have the answer
To the U.S. economy and a cure for cancer?"
I said, "What are you doing in the White House if you're not selling cocaine?
Ask your wife, Nancy Reagan, I know she'll spit that game
Like one night, she came to my house, and gave me a blow job
She licked my dick, up and down, like it was corn on the cob"


:laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Spitta Andretti said:


> That E-40 & Too $hort joint is a decent album. I wish they had been permitted by their label(s) to record together when both were in their peaks, back in the mid '90s. Short Dawg especially is ridiculously past his best now, as you would expect from somebody who started rapping in the early '80s. Tyga's got by far the best flow on this track, which lays it all out, these old veterans need to move on to something new in their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting thing about Short is that he is actually a LOT more intelligent than his music might indicate, he wasn't a complete shithead like a YG, for instance. He wanted to make proper music instead of meaningless headbangers throughout his career but his label wouldn't let him do it because they reckoned it wouldn't sell as well as the 'mainstream shit' (which, admittedly, he was also fucking brilliant at). Shameless destruction of an incredible talent.


Yeah, damn, ha, Too $hort is still makin' songs I guess but he's like 50! wtf. And speaking of his intelligence, you could have fooled me cuz even though he is a living legend and ya know, invented the word "Beeaatch" and the legendary "Cocktales" he has some pretty stupid lyrics, haha. He gets a pass though.

Your first song had some fat beats. The whole reason I started listening to rap was the first time I heard it was Death Row's Greatest Hits, Natural Born Killaz in this dude's car with SIX twelve inch woofers

Journey with me into the mind of a maniac
Doomed to be a killer since I came out the nut sack
I'm in a murderous mind state
With a heart full of terror
I see the devil in the mirror

BUCK-BUCK Lights out,
Cuz when I grab my sawed-off, 
****** get hard ons



Like whoa! ha, I bought some woofers of my own and listened to rap for, well the rest of my life.

But Short does show some intelligence in the Ghetto, and is a pretty touching song. I'm also a huge Afroman fan, he has soooooo much good music but he has said a lot of his "story" type songs are inspired by Short

Too $hort, The Ghetto:



* *













Even though my sister smoke crack cocaine,
She was 9 months pregnant ain't nuthin' change
600,000 million on a football team,
And her baby died just like a dope fiend.

Don't look at me and don't ask me why,
Mama's next door-gettin' high
Even though she's got 5 mouths to feed,
She'd rather spend her money on an H-I-T.


I've mostly been listening to Problem, Young Scooter, Bad Lucc, Shawnna, and hell a LOT. And been BLASTIN' these new Sennheiser 518s with a FiiO e10K headphone amp lately. You just can't appreciate rap without the super dope equipment.


Travis Porter's got some gold nuggets too, this was our song of the summer of 2013


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

This is another good one about police brutality


----------



## Groovy

Mood...


----------



## piano

@Teacher i dig your username, avatar, and taste in music


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## Groovy

i cant play the piano said:


> @Teacher i dig your username, avatar, and taste in music


Thank you!! I see you're an ENFP, I love ENFPs. 

Great song, btw. ^_^


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

King Tipsy with a banger! (produced by Dr. Dre)






What a fucking scandal Death Row Records was. Apart from the big names (2Pac, Dr. Dre, Snoop Doggy Dogg, etc.) there were some truly exceptional acts signed up to Death Row: King Tee, LBC Crew... and they never got their break!

Tee also had to wait through Dr. Dre's Aftermath label without having a single album released. Some way to treat the best rapper to come out of Compton bar none! I bet he was airbrushed completely out of that Straight Outta Compton film, too.

I've been trying to track down his unreleased Aftermath/Death Row albums. It's been a very rewarding quest so far.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Master Mind

Blue Soul said:


>


 _The Cold Vein_ is one of my all-time favorite albums of the genre.


----------



## Groovy




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Nice DJ Quik instrumental


----------



## TimeWillTell

^ Solid stuff!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Where do you all get your rap music from? I go to 1994 Hip Hop. They have a very authoritative collection. They've got it all from classic to modern, east coast to west coast, and even international rap. And it's all in 320kbps mp3 or FLAC.

The only problem is all their download links are hosted by Uploaded.to, who are the worst file sharing people ever. I wish they put the music on MEGA, or used torrents.

Very occasionally I buy physical discs off ebay or whatever.


----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## Multivariate

I haven't listened to rap in like 20 years; What passes for good rap these days?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Multivariate said:


> I haven't listened to rap in like 20 years; What passes for good rap these days?


Freddie Gibbs
AB-Soul
Curren$y
Jay Rock
Big K.R.I.T.

Whether or not you think the rap today is good depends on your taste. I don't think it compares to my favourite style of rap music, g-funk, which was born some time in 1991 and died on 31/12/1999. So yeah, I don't find modern rap all that great, because my favourite style has gone the way of the dodo. If it's been 20 years for you, chances are the last rap songs you heard were also g-funk.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

As a fan of both shows, I lol'd. Guy's got talent.


----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## champion god flow

Some songs I've been enjoying recently


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Love the big booming bassline. Also sine waves > *


----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Got GTA SA emulated for my PS3 yesterday. Man I used to love this game. And I just got reminded what an amazing radio station Radio Los Santos is!


----------



## Cover3




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Aletheia

This album is always in frequent rotation


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I need to make some fuckin' paper yo! So I stuck on this Ganjah K:


----------



## Groovy

love this song


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

tangerinedreams said:


> This album is always in frequent rotation


Wow, where has this been all my life. This is good shit.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

Always an essential:





Solid underground release, especially good for chill/background music:





And a little bit of that nerd rap for good measure


----------



## TimeWillTell

Dat bassline :blushed:


----------



## piano

olonny said:


> Ok, I might sound too obvious here, but I just want to say that when it comes to rap I can't think of anyone else but Eminem.
> 
> After all, I learned English partly thanks to him, I actually consider him one of my best English teachers ever. Though I'm aware some vocabulary I learned wasn't the appropriate one, but who cares.


lol hands down the best post on this thread. that's awesome.


----------



## Macrosapien

Polexia said:


> One of the most awesome concert experiences I've had was lupe fiasco in 2008. It was pure magic. <3


2008 Lupe, o wow that was "The Cool" lupe... my favorite album evah


----------



## Macrosapien

Catwalk said:


>



lol i loved that, @Catwalk you get more and more intriguing.


----------



## Macrosapien

Kendrick has so much aggression in this, amazing, but Ab-souls part, for some reason, it gives me chills lol. i love the instrumental.


----------



## Macrosapien

Ye's newest album seems like its going to be a throwback. Madlib is the best producer ever


----------



## Macrosapien

Kendrick is unstoppable, he is really doing some impression stuff man... who performs unreleased music on late night shows.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk

Macrosapien said:


> lol i loved that, @Catwalk you get more and more intriguing.


I am prepared to spam _all_ the music genre threads. o__O


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## piano

she go chama chama chama chameleon hair color


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

The Perfect Storm said:


> Not rap but fuck that.


Dancehall! It's been a while since I listened to dancehall music. Thanks for reminding me! Now its time for a trip down memory lane











If you liked Sizzla, you would also like Capleton, and Bounty Killer, and Buju Banton. And if you like any of those dudes you would love the original dons, Shabba Ranks, Ninjaman, Super Cat...


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Dancehall music fucking slams hard. It's much much rougher than even the 'baddest' rap songs, which I suppose is only a natural outcome since Jamaica is a much much more dangerous, gang dominated country than the United States.






"My gun a scare mothafuckas like a poltergeist,
.357 shot, a turn dem ova twice"

And then the sheer intensity and speed of the vocals and my (now rusty, never particularly outstanding) familiarity with the Jamaican Patois means I can no longer keep up with what is being said. All I know is, it sounds fucking bad ass!

One more banger for old time's sake


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Macrosapien

trippy as hell lol.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

@Macrosapien @Axwell cool, you guys like Freddie Gibbs and Spitta! 

Now lets get back to what we do around here, and that is rap music. There's only one cure for all your bodily aches and pains, the old school hip-hop!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya




----------



## Macrosapien

@Big Daddy Kane Freddie Gibbs is my guy. I have to admit though I havent got a chance to listen to his latest work, but his album with Madlib was one of the best albums, I f'ed with that heavily. Most people didnt know about Gibbs and im like what the hell. 

His guest appearance on Danny Brown's "Old" album was straight fire,


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Macrosapien said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=153530" target="_blank">Big Daddy Kane</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> Freddie Gibbs is my guy. I have to admit though I havent got a chance to listen to his latest work, but his album with Madlib was one of the best albums, I f'ed with that heavily. Most people didnt know about Gibbs and im like what the hell.
> 
> His guest appearance on Danny Brown's "Old" album was straight fire,


Do you like the old Freddie Gibbs, before Pinata, before he got global profile. _midwestgangstaboxframecadillacmuzik, The Miseducation of Freddie Gibbs, ESGN, Baby Face Killa, Str8 Killa No Filla_.... in my opinion he was better when he was younger. More limited, certainly, but I think it's better to have total, godly mastery over a less sophisticated form of rap music, than merely being very good in a more sophisticated form.


























@i cant play the piano


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Should also share some of my favourite Spitta tracks


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Fuel




----------



## Macrosapien

johnnyyukon said:


>


----------



## Macrosapien

I know its Pharrell, but honestly this track is hard. I loved this beat so much. Back when he was skateboard P, i dont care what anyone says, his first album was way better than whatever pop stuff he came out with now.


----------



## Macrosapien

@Big Daddy Kane


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## johnnyyukon

Macrosapien said:


>


LMFAO, that was brilliant.


----------



## piano




----------



## Scarlet Eyes

*Clicks the replay button*


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien

The whole 'Control System" album by Ab-soul is SUPER underrated, IT'S CRAZY, THAT ALBUM WAS NEARLY PERFECT.


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Shahada

Macrosapien said:


> @_Big Daddy Kane_ Freddie Gibbs is my guy. I have to admit though I havent got a chance to listen to his latest work, but his album with Madlib was one of the best albums, I f'ed with that heavily. Most people didnt know about Gibbs and im like what the hell.
> 
> His guest appearance on Danny Brown's "Old" album was straight fire,


I like DB a lot but that verse murdered Danny's whole album IMO.



Big Daddy Kane said:


> Do you like the old Freddie Gibbs, before Pinata, before he got global profile. _midwestgangstaboxframecadillacmuzik, The Miseducation of Freddie Gibbs, ESGN, Baby Face Killa, Str8 Killa No Filla_.... in my opinion he was better when he was younger. More limited, certainly, but I think it's better to have total, godly mastery over a less sophisticated form of rap music, than merely being very good in a more sophisticated form.


Seems like everyone forgets Cold Day in Hell, some really great tracks on that tape.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien

Shahada said:


> I like DB a lot but that verse murdered Danny's whole album IMO.


lol danny said Gibbs killed him on his own track. I liked XXX more than "Old", I didn't really like 'B side" of Old, to be honest.. just not my thing. I only liked dope song out of that side, i understand that he made those tracks for his concerts, but sonically I'm not feeling it. 

But THERE WERE TRACKS i WAS DIFFERENTLY FEELING, 




primarily because I suffer from loneliness a lot and I feel this track a lot.


----------



## Shahada




----------



## Shahada

Macrosapien said:


> lol danny said Gibbs killed him on his own track. I liked XXX more than "Old", I didn't really like 'B side" of Old, to be honest.. just not my thing. I only liked dope song out of that side, i understand that he made those tracks for his concerts, but sonically I'm not feeling it.
> 
> But THERE WERE TRACKS i WAS DIFFERENTLY FEELING,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> primarily because I suffer from loneliness a lot and I feel this track a lot.


Yeah I also feel like Old was a little disappointing. To be honest I think part of the problem was the structure, I think those tracks from the latter half are dope for the most part, but the fact that they're so back loaded really gets to me. If there was more variation of different types of songs throughout the album it would have been better IMO.


----------



## Fuel




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Mzku

low end theory was my first rap album ever. :blushed: bought it with my lil allowance money. and it got confiscated for like 4 months because the word "ass" was in it somewheres..

parents just dont understand :shocked:


----------



## Mzku

AddictiveMuse said:


> Easily my favourite track on Life After Death.


Notorious thugs was mine. i still know all the lyrics :blushed:


----------



## Mzku

Macrosapien said:


>


----------



## Mzku

b to the l-i -teezy
three suckas plus one mean equals too easy
believe me
the top of your wishlist better read "the chance to beat me"
cuz you never got that
and you never will
the thrill of victory is somethin that you'll never feel
somethin elves cant build
uunhh
and shout out to the workshop
you can get the first, second, and the third shot
dont mean nothin when the rein get to jumpin 
and that deer get to dunkin, see the fear and you frontin
santa lookin shook
kobe lookin shook
lebron lookin shook
ill throw ya ball on the roof

this was like the most irrelevant, fire ass verse ever xDDD many giggles were had


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien

Holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Macrosapien

I love this track with these clips from City of God, reminds me of this girl I was with, was some of that real hippie life, I hate getting sentimental.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

Kanye is officially a god.


----------



## Stasis




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

[Intro: Dr. Dre]
This is dedicated to the ****** that was down from day one

(*Cell Block opened*)
Welcome to Death Row
..like we always do about this time

[Snoop Doggy Dogg]
Ha haa haaa haaa, yeah, nine deuce. Death Row Records, creeping while you're sleeping! ****** With Attitudes? Nah, Loc: ****** on a motherfucking mission! What up ****** and niggettes? That crazy-ass-***** is back in the motherfucking hizzouse. Yeah, with notorious Compton G, D-R-E on a solo tip, fuck them other fools! What up, Ren? Yeah, dropping Chronic flakes on your ass, bitch! West Coast flavour. ****** who talk shit, get dealt with real quick. So if you wanna take a trip to the Row. Let a ***** like Snoop Doggy Dogg know. Protected by ****** with big dicks, AK's and 187 skills. So if it's a must you test us. We can handle it the streets ***** -- fuck making records! Yeah, G's up, hoes down. If that bitch can't swim, she bound to drizzown. Peace to my ***** Drizze, another platinum hit *****. Peace to The D.O.C, still making it funky enough. And Death Row Records is in full motherfucking effizzect. Awww yeah, PS: Fuck Mr. Roarke and Tattoo. A.K.A. Jerry and Eazy. 

Sincerely yours, deeez motherfucking nuuutz!

I don't love Eazy! I don't love Jerry! I don't love Ruthless Records! Frankly, I don't love nothing they got to do with! But.. but.. but you know what I want you do for me? Jerry and Eazy, check this shit right here! I want y'all to put this bizzalls, in your jizzaws. And work them like a strizzaw, tell me what you sizzaw! Yeah, you know what? - you know what? Fuck all y'all! Fuck y'all! Really though, It's Death Row, *****! You better ask somebody! You really better ask somebody! "Get out! Get out! I don't love you no more!"

[Outro: Dr. Dre]

Yeah *****, youse a penguin looking motherfucker!


So begins the greatest hip-hop album of all time, the immortal release by Dr. Dre and the Death Row Inmates, _The Chronic_. Fuck your _Illmatic_, that shit is like half an hour long, it's not a real album, more like a popcorn fart, a mixtape, an EP at best. It's not even long enough to be considered an LP. Any fool can put together an awesome sounding package if it only has to go for 39 minutes. It's not an album unless it's minimum 50 minutes. It's not an LP unless its minimum 44 minutes. So please, spare me that east coast bullshit, Illmatic is not, by definition, a rap album, leave alone the best rap album of all time!

_The Chronic_ is 62 minutes of west coast perfection, and it's an ensemble effort featuring the best west coast producers and some of the best west coast rappers assembled together on one phat ass track. Nothing compares.

https://soundcloud.com/ka-lu/02-fuck-wit-dre-day-and

G-funk! Eazy-E can eat a fat dick.


----------



## Macrosapien

Fox news is going to go so hard on this lol.


----------



## Kore

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Kanye is officially a god.


I can't believe Wolves doesn't feature Sia on the album though. =/






Her voice is haunting. "I was too wild. I was too wild. I was too wild."


----------



## piano

back when i was a pothead?


----------



## Shahada

Macrosapien said:


>


This track really struck me because when I heard it was the first time I'd thought Wayne sounded good in like half a decade or so.



LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Kanye is officially a god.


It's almost getting kind of boring how perfect everything he releases is.


----------



## Macrosapien

Shahada said:


> This track really struck me because when I heard it was the first time I'd thought Wayne sounded good in like half a decade or so.


Yeah its surprising, wayne sounded like he returned to form on that track. my favorite part of the track. 



> It's almost getting kind of boring how perfect everything he releases is.


I havent heard the album yet, but of the tracks I have heard thus far, No more parties, Real Friends, and 30 Hours... I did not like 30 Hours.


----------



## outofplace




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Dissonance

"i'm gonna spit a 16" =D


----------



## Groovy

gonna see finesse in 2 weeks, yessssss


----------



## Clyme




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Straight fire. G-funk <3


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Coming at you bustas with some of that Oakland flavour!


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Macrosapien

Damn I'm lovin Denzel Curry new album/mixtape. ULT, crazy. get so hype, going to play this when i workout.


----------



## Groovy

my favourite song when I was 15 lol, not this exact version though. RIP baby girl x


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya




----------



## puzzled

Macrosapien said:


> Damn I'm lovin Denzel Curry new album/mixtape. ULT, crazy. get so hype, going to play this when i workout.


"This Life" is my favorite track off the project. The entire album is solid.

EDIT: @Big Daddy Kane I see you just posted it too. Glad to see the album is making the rounds.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

puzzled said:


> "This Life" is my favorite track off the project. The entire album is solid.
> 
> EDIT: @Big Daddy Kane I see you just posted it too. Glad to see the album is making the rounds.


Huh? I posted an old underground g-funk record man. Although you and Macrosapien have now piqued my curiosity. I need to get this!


----------



## puzzled

Big Daddy Kane said:


> Huh? I posted an old underground g-funk record man. Although you and Macrosapien have now piqued my curiosity. I need to get this!


Oh, yeah. The site glitched.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## piano

never fall in love with em, you know the code


----------



## pertracto

To the _insubordinate, wise, dissident, humanist_ and _rebel_ in you.


----------



## puzzled




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Death Row in the hizz-ouse! DJ Quik is letting MC Eiht have it


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Having exhausted my options (I have so many years of experience and expertise at finding good quality rap music free of charge online through a number of websites of varying disreputableness, that if I can't find something, you better believe nobody else will) in pursuit of this:










I was forced to purchase it. But I was able to find a mad website, Mp3 Caprice, which sells good quality 320kbps mp3 albums at very affordable prices. You have to preload a certain amount (I went for US$10) before you can purchase, so I figured since the money's already left my bank account I may as well go on and fill up my allowance. I picked up this lot, four albums and 81 tracks in all, for under AU$14






. Quite the bargain! You guys should try it 











I still have US$1.28 remaining from the 10 I put in on the sack, which might be enough to sneak in another EP, if not a full length studio album...


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Something from the south, for a change. UGK are pretty good!


----------



## Arawan

Back when your ears didn't start bleeding from listening to Kollegah or German rap in general. He was one of the best German rappers, but now he is just as horrible as the rest.





A track from one of most underappreciated albums in German rap histroy of all time, those who know it say that it's one of the best German albums in existence.





French rap is great.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

*vinyl record scratching* WHATDOESITALLMEAN?







I feel so impure bumping east coast shit


----------



## piano




----------



## AddictiveMuse

carpe omnia said:


>







A friend of mine told me to check out Shing02 a little while ago.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Big Daddy Kane said:


> I feel so impure bumping east coast shit


C'mon you know you love it :kitteh:






Represent! Represent!





















I still dig your west coast stuff though.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

This is better. I no longer feel impure. While we have you here @AddictiveMuse :tongue:
















Last one slams hard, from the peak of the war between Death Row & Ruthless Records. Some of them Ruthless acts, like Kokane and Cold187um, both of Above the Law; could pack a punch. Just imagine if they had ditched Eazy and jumped over to Death Row with Dre and them!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> C'mon you know you love it :kitteh:


I do :blushed: but I like to pretend like its some kind of hideous, perverted fetish of mine. It's the rules if you're a west coast rap fan! :tongue:

Kick in the Door is such a mad record. Apart from the old school wordsmiths of the highest quality (Big Daddy Kane, Biz Markie etc.) my favourite eastside bitches include Biggie, and also Wu-Tang Clan:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Big Daddy Kane said:


> This is better. I no longer feel impure. While we have you here @AddictiveMuse :tongue:
> 
> Last one slams hard, from the peak of the war between Death Row & Ruthless Records. Some of them Ruthless acts, like Kokane and Cold187um, both of Above the Law; could pack a punch. Just imagine if they had ditched Eazy and jumped over to Death Row with Dre and them!


West Coast rap is pretty funky. There's a huge difference. East Coast is more in your face and it's lyrics are about social issues more often than not. I wish I could reply with some awesome west coast rap but my knowledge of west coast rap is minimal. 

I dig this though






And I love this 






And I secretly really liked this when it came out even though it's well..mainstream shit


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> West Coast rap is pretty funky. There's a huge difference. East Coast is more in your face and it's lyrics are about social issues more often than not. I wish I could reply with some awesome west coast rap but my knowledge of west coast rap is minimal.
> 
> I dig this though


OHHHHHMYGOTT (sorry I've been watching too many Maxim Bady videos lately and his vocabulary has begun to filter into my own) you like Lil' ½ Dead?! I fucking love Half Dead! He's got like, the best g-funk synths ever! Marry me now!

This is my favourite






You would also love DJ Quik. He composes all his music and writes his own lyrics and he's been at the top of the game from 1991 to today, while pretty much all his contemporary old school hall-of-famers were either murdered, or became total sell outs, or otherwise lost their ability to remain relevant as surely as the year 1999 turned to 2000.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Damn Kanye might be a dick but he's pretty good.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I posted this earlier but it's so good.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

YG so underrated


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

The difference between YG and DJ Quik reflects the decline in quality and standards of rap music. Both these guys came from the same block, represented the same Piru set, in the same neighbourhood - 400 block W. Spruce St., Westside Tree Top Pirus. All of these variables are the same, the only one which is different is age. I guess the quality has dropped because while Quik and his contemporaries merely lived through the crack epidemic, YG and friends were crack babies. Their lives must have been even more adversely impacted by crack. At least the old school would have had semi-acceptable childhoods. 

It's like a 2014 GT-R R35 v a 1991 Skyline GT-R R32; the tray-deuce from nine-ace beats the tray-five every time for awesomeness











Even Quik's more recent stuff is more sophisticated than YG's


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

You all have to listen to One Eight Seven, Dr. Dre & Snoop Doggy Dogg. The original, unreleased version, that is; not the one off the _Deep Cover_ soundtrack. It is fucking _vicious_. Probably the hardest rap song I've ever heard. Deep Cover is nothing in comparison. Death Row, come to show you where all the game at!






@Groovy @Macrosapien @Mantra @AddictiveMuse






This one, the mainstream version that everybody should have heard at least once or twice, is so much softer and weaker. That's saying something since both songs are about murdering undercover cops, that Deep Cover sounds so much weaker than One Eight Seven.


----------



## Baphomet

Really new and pretty fire too


----------



## gambino

Big Daddy Kane said:


> The difference between YG and DJ Quik reflects the decline in quality and standards of rap music.


Er, didn't the 90s have Vanilla Ice and others ? At the end of the day every decade of every genre of music is full of people whose music won't be worth a damn. The people whose work matters will be remembered, the others won't. Check out dudes like Vince Staples (NO I.D. produced his entire debut if I remember), Chance the Rapper etc. Rap at this point is so big and varied that if you think the quality is going down then you're not looking hard enough. If you're talking about the rappers who are all over the radio etc, well it's the radio yknow?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

That is a fucking wicked remix. So simple - all Dre's done is swap it over with the beat from Bitches Ain't Shit and thrown in some mild sine wave tweaking - and yet it totally changes the character of the song. I'm sure everybody here has heard the original Nuthin' but a G Thang, which because of that heavenly beat, sounds really harmonic and like a party song.






But the beat from the original version conceals the darkness at the heart of the song, it's not a mindless party hit by any means. You'd have to listen to The Chronic album in sequential order to get it, Nuthin' but a G Thang is the next record that comes after the vicious The Day the ****** Took Over (personally I consider the transition between those two songs to be the absolute peak of the production in the album), so when you listen to it in album form you get that it actually has dark and serious undertones. The remixed version captures that really well so you can listen to it in isolation without having to listen to The Day the ****** Took Over previously, and still be able appreciate the true character of the song.


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## kugghjul




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## piece in quite

Cruel chords.


----------



## piece in quite

The Perfect Storm said:


> It's grime, but I don't care. People need to be educated. :3





Murkury said:


> Since we're posting grime....
> 
> Classic radio set from 2009. Not freestyle (made up on spot), just spitting bars
> 
> Make sure you watch from 6:31


We need a grime thread!!

On the subject of Grime


----------



## Macrosapien

nvm lol


----------



## Macrosapien

I absolutely love this instrumental, its so damn good. Kanye is a genius, but then he opens his mouth about bleached buttholes and totally destroys it. I wish there was a version of this with just the hook, and Kanye's I wanna feel liberated part.... it would be perfect.


----------



## kugghjul




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

grime


----------



## Eset

I appreciate all rap, hard to find one I hate/dislike.
Though some songs are better than others for me (preference).


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## marblecloud95

Weird Al's parody was pretty good too.


----------



## Macrosapien

Andre 3000 with a legendary verse on Frank Ocean's newest album.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Baphomet

Macrosapien said:


> Andre 3000 with a legendary verse on Frank Ocean's newest album.


Had that song on repeat


----------



## Baphomet

Vince staples has to be the most ENTP rapper I've seen in his interviews lol
Ebro "You on purpose try to piss people off, you find joy in it. You find joy in saying things that are unpopular or tweaking things in a certain way to get a reaction"
Vince " lol no no this is what it is bro, its the point that....you just gotta ask the right questions. You can always tell, you know when someone doesn't really know what they think they know OR they don't like the stuff they say they like and they just talking out their ass...so if you ask the right questions, it's gonna shake them up a lil bit and they get mad. It aint my fault if you get mad, I just ask questions ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) . I don't really go out my way to go on any opinion based type stuff - I feel like that's not really my place to tell anybody how to live their life, I think that's not cool."


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## kugghjul

I hated Wu-Tang Clan thought it only was for houseniggers but I gave it a shot, and I have to say Inspectah Deck is one of the best rappers all-time. On a completly other level then the rest of WTC, the rest of WTC suck dick


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Baphomet




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Shahada

Macrosapien said:


> Andre 3000 with a legendary verse on Frank Ocean's newest album.


Greatest of all time.

The Frank Ocean album is amazing too...and I actually thought Channel Orange was overrated.



Axwell said:


>


Every track on this is so dope, probably the best stuff he's ever done. Lot of great music dropping the past few weeks.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Elephant Man and Alozade (YEEEH, IT IS I... DE ALOZADE) with what must be the most Jamaican record ever. Visceral homophobia and liberal use of vulgar profanity is all you need. It sounds soooo gangsta though! This is what Jamaicans would call a 'real badman tune'






Bombo rasclaat!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I feel so unpure for liking this  :tongue: @Shahada
@AddictiveMuse

But he talks about Sergio Tacchini so that makes him cool. Sergio Tacchini makes the best track pants!

Let me get some west coast shit to purify myself


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Nas is the shit tho! How can you not enjoy it?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nas is the shit tho! How can you not enjoy it?


Because he comes from the wrong coast!

Also because he is affiliated with these guys https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-Percent_Nation

I have a hard time really truly liking and endorsing rap that comes from this sort of black supremacist/extremist Islamic background, it's not just Nas but a whole heap of others from the east coast like Big Daddy Kane, Jay-Z, Eric B. & Rakim, Wu-Tang Clan, Brand Nubian, Gang Starr and many more. From the west coast I think it's only Ice Cube during the early '90s. It's not a slight on their skills, which are obviously outstanding.

I can listen to that sort of music and have a lot of fun and like it, but I always prefer the west coast (and also east coast people who aren't down with the Five Percenters or the Nation of Islam, like Notorious B.I.G., Run-DMC and LL Cool J) because I am not philosophically opposed to what lies at its core.


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I'm hearing Nas Illmatic for the first time. _Oh_, this is good. Up to "Life's a Bitch"

Also today for the first time I listened to real brothas, B.G. Knocc Out & Dresta. Now I'm sure most have heard Illmatic, but real brothas shouldn't be as well known. G-fizzunk! It's really, really good this one. Anyway because this is certainly the lesser well known release, I'll share my picks:






















Fantastic record. It was put out on Def Jam and not Ruthless, I suspect this is because Eazy-E died a few months before the album dropped and with his death Ruthless wadn't about much any longer. But nonetheless, I will always consider B.G. & Dresta a Ruthless act, and records of this calibre to me demonstrate that Ruthless certainly could put up g-funk to rival anything from Death Row. I also really like the album cover


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## piece in quite

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Because he comes from the wrong coast!
> 
> Also because he is affiliated with these guys https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-Percent_Nation
> 
> I have a hard time really truly liking and endorsing rap that comes from this sort of black supremacist/extremist Islamic background, it's not just Nas but a whole heap of others from the east coast like Big Daddy Kane, Jay-Z, Eric B. & Rakim, Wu-Tang Clan, Brand Nubian, Gang Starr and many more. From the west coast I think it's only Ice Cube during the early '90s. It's not a slight on their skills, which are obviously outstanding.
> 
> I can listen to that sort of music and have a lot of fun and like it, but I always prefer the west coast (and also east coast people who aren't down with the Five Percenters or the Nation of Islam, like Notorious B.I.G., Run-DMC and LL Cool J) because I am not philosophically opposed to what lies at its core.


Wow, that was a really depressing read. To think that some of my biggest musical influences were involved, believed, and even tried to teach ideologies created by the Five Percent Nation is unnerving. The fact that one of my all time favourite songs (On and On by Erykah Badu) was actually about some of the teachings of the Five Percent nation makes me sick to my stomach. It's not just her as well, look at that list; Rakim, Big Daddy Kane, Nas, Guru, MF DOOM, The Roots, Digable Planets and GQ.

I don't think I can ever listen to them the same way again.


----------



## Shahada

Five Percenters are chill. I guess some people in this thread are cooler than Nas and Rakim though lol.


----------



## Groovy

0400 Mist said:


> Wow, that was a really depressing read. To think that some of my biggest musical influences were involved, believed, and even tried to teach ideologies created by the Five Percent Nation is unnerving. The fact that one of my all time favourite songs (On and On by Erykah Badu) was actually about some of the teachings of the Five Percent nation makes me sick to my stomach. It's not just her as well, look at that list; Rakim, Big Daddy Kane, Nas, Guru, MF DOOM, The Roots, Digable Planets and GQ.
> 
> I don't think I can ever listen to them the same way again.


Lmao I'm going through THE EXACT same thing atm. Erykah is a queen to me but I am seriously having trouble listening to some of the music of my favourite artists (the ones you listed) knowing that they possibly think I'm a white devil.


----------



## Groovy

ANYWAY, I like that Dre and Erykah both use this sample;


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Shahada said:


> Five Percenters are chill. I guess some people in this thread are cooler than Nas and Rakim though lol.


They are more moderate than the Nation, as Ice Cube during his Nation phase demonstrates






Now that's a viciously racist track! It is nonetheless one of my favourite Ice Cube's though. I can't not appreciate the mad rapping skills! "I see several brothers with she-devils, smiling cos you're out on a date, but sooner or later the bitch'll yell rape. Soon as daddy finds out you a *******, he'll kill like he did Emmett Till"


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I fucking love B.G. Knocc Out & Dresta






"It's time for the phony and the fakes to devour
And separate the real deal ****** from the cowards
Never respect a ***** that's tryna be somebody else
I could respect a ***** more that's tryna rap and be yourself
You gotta speak what you feel and gotta speak what you been through
You never seen cells, but speak to jails that you been to
You think you get respect if you lie, and say you did time
When everybody around you already know you never did crime
See, I did mine, but I don't think it makes me bigger
Cause I figure in or outta jail - I'm still a real motherfucking *****!"

That's a vicious diss on the Death Row mob!! It's not a foulmouthed tirade, it's just a plain stating of the facts.

Also






What the FUCK is going on in that intro? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

"AHHHHHH! Sup Nas?" - Then it degenerates into sounding like some sort of Dr. Dre/Nas sextape

Mad record though, weird intro and pathetic hook aside (someone needs to put up a hook-free version for download). That gangsta ass bassline! And Nas just straight 187s it. It goes to show how stupid and counter-productive the whole east coast west coast beef was. If they could set their petty differences aside, they could create something superior, as exemplified!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Shahada

Tommy Vercetti said:


> They are more moderate than the Nation, as Ice Cube during his Nation phase demonstrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a viciously racist track! It is nonetheless one of my favourite Ice Cube's though. I can't not appreciate the mad rapping skills! "I see several brothers with she-devils, smiling cos you're out on a date, but sooner or later the bitch'll yell rape. Soon as daddy finds out you a *******, he'll kill like he did Emmett Till"


To expand a little, I think ideas and groups like the NoI or Five Percenters need to be looked at in the social context of African-American history and not in a vacuum. This is true of all religions to some extent, but these two in particular are very localized "religions" and very deeply entwined with the African-American experience specifically. Like Christianity for example obviously has a historical and social context as well but Christian history is so vast and its practice so diverse at this point it's difficult to come to solid, specific conclusions about it. These two though are/were pretty much only seriously practiced by very specific groups in very specific times and places and there's reasons for that. 

And also just to make the obvious point for any criticisms about "supremacism" or whatever there's not really any real history of either group being particularly violent.

The "racism" in a song like Cave Bitch is an obvious reaction to a society that generally portrays black men and women as ugly and without worth, particularly relative to whites - the song turns the tables to make a point, and expresses pride in black identity as a counter to the shame American society imbues the black identity with. Which is kind of the basis for the ideology of a group like NoI in the first place, building an independent and prideful black identity as a counterpoint to the shameful, oppressed one engineered by American white supremacy. The disdain for white women is obviously a mirror of the larger social disdain for interracial relationships and the general "political economy" of interracial relationships in America - black men are sexual beasts that love the beauty of white women, who must be protected from them and their raw, animal sexuality that is so attractive (in the eyes of white supremacist America) (notice the misogyny in this line of thinking as well). Cube is turning that trope on its head - this is pretty clear when you see lines like "now you want Mandingo/big black and handsome/I should hold your devil ass for ransom," clearly expressing resentment over this racist sexualization of his identity as a black man. The misogyny bothers me more than the racial stuff really.

For the record I've maybe heard this song once before you posted this so this is all off the cuff riffing, I'm sure there's some holes that could be poked in it but I think generally my reading is pretty sound.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Shahada said:


> The "racism" in a song like Cave Bitch is an obvious reaction to a society that generally portrays black men and women as ugly and without worth, particularly relative to whites - the song turns the tables to make a point, and expresses pride in black identity as a counter to the shame American society imbues the black identity with. Which is kind of the basis for the ideology of a group like NoI in the first place, building an independent and prideful black identity as a counterpoint to the shameful, oppressed one engineered by American white supremacy. The disdain for white women is obviously a mirror of the larger social disdain for interracial relationships and the general "political economy" of interracial relationships in America - black men are sexual beasts that love the beauty of white women, who must be protected from them and their raw, animal sexuality that is so attractive (in the eyes of white supremacist America) (notice the misogyny in this line of thinking as well). Cube is turning that trope on its head - this is pretty clear when you see lines like "now you want Mandingo/big black and handsome/I should hold your devil ass for ransom," clearly expressing resentment over this racist sexualization of his identity as a black man. The misogyny bothers me more than the racial stuff really.
> 
> For the record I've maybe heard this song once before you posted this so this is all off the cuff riffing, I'm sure there's some holes that could be poked in it but I think generally my reading is pretty sound.


Very nice. You and I ought to start writing for Rap Genius roud:

This one by his cousin Del is a) also top drawer west coast rap song, b) deals with the same sort of theme as Cave Bitch






The issue here is more about the colour preference, how light skinned black women are held as being much more attractive than dark skinned black women.


----------



## Shahada

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Very nice. You and I ought to start writing for Rap Genius roud:
> 
> This one by his cousin Del is a) also top drawer west coast rap song, b) deals with the same sort of theme as Cave Bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here is more about the colour preference, how light skinned black women are held as being much more attractive than dark skinned black women.


lol, as fun as Genius is, I couldn't stand writing in that style, it's so goofy sometimes the way they explain stuff. I just went to find an example and went for a Future song because I think the disconnect between lyrics/explanation really works here. Lyrics:



> Paranoid, pull in the garage, one in the head
> I'm on hydroponic *****, full of bars and that red
> I'm in camouflage and I fell in love with this bread
> I don't ordinary no type of *****, I don't beg
> I bet I keep that tool on me everywhere


Genius explanation: 



> The amount of drugs Future does surely has some cognitive influence, and one of the known side effects of good, hydroponic weed is a slight paranoia.
> 
> 
> He throws Xanax and Hitech lean (red) on top of that, delivering a dangerous cocktail of substance.


Lol, am I the only one that finds the disconnect there funny? Like explaining to real basic people what that means? That's part of the fun of the site though I guess and I won't pretend I'm too cool to use it.

BTW I appreciate that you can get into a contentious discussion on this forum and take a joke/punch without being a big baby about it like a lot of people on here.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I think It was Written is better than Illmatic (and so was Ready to Die). Although one criticism I have to make is sometimes Nas just throws together words that rhyme at random, with no coherent plot line: "Rap hero, black de Niro, Federal Bureau tapped my phone but got zero, rap pro, diamond roll, hustling low". Come again? It sounds cool even though I am reminded of another example of that, Dr. Dre on Nuthin' But A G Thang "Never let me slip, cause if I slip, then I'm slippin'". :laughing:

I was listening to Affirmative Action, and it was like 'fuck, these guys are the east coast version of Thug Life; complete with juxtaposing dark lyrical content over honeyed sweet beats'. What a mad track!

But now it's time for some of that gangsta funk west coast flavour! roud:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Macrosapien

OMG i cant wait for Danny Browns new album holy sheet.


----------



## Macrosapien

Danny Brown never disappoints, my guy... every track he has released from his upcoming album I have really liked them... damn...











These remind me of XXX, which was without question his best work.


----------



## Macrosapien

Man I really like Travis Scotts new album lol... he's like the only new wave guy who i like... well him and Denzel Curry, but his sound not like these new wave guys... you know mumble rap... the lil yatchys and uzi verts of the world, they are terrible. but travis scott is the goods, he doesnt really mumble tho.


----------



## Macrosapien

I think i post this track every few months, because im so angry, this is one of the best produced tracks i have ever heard, but Ye absolutely ruins it with that opening line, honestly, its fing pathetic. makes me so mad LOL. wish i could cut that part out .. everything else is great. what the hell possessed him to talk about bealced assholes on this godly instrumental, and that choir in the beginning, and cudi's hook... i guess it has to do with his i just wanna feel liberated part... but honestly couldnt he had made a better bar than that... why on this instrumental... WHY!????


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

A bit off topic here, but when I saw these two threads right next to each other I thought it said "Rape: Appreciation Thread."


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## marblecloud95

Flaming Bassoon said:


> A bit off topic here, but when I saw these two threads right next to each other I thought it said "Rape: Appreciation Thread."


You have a sick mind to think @johnnyyukon would sexually exploit the members of PerC.


----------



## Shahada

Macrosapien said:


> Man I really like Travis Scotts new album lol... he's like the only new wave guy who i like... well him and Denzel Curry, but his sound not like these new wave guys... you know mumble rap... the lil yatchys and uzi verts of the world, they are terrible. but travis scott is the goods, he doesnt really mumble tho.


I love his albums but I can't stand him, at least Yachty is funny and has personality (though to be fair I haven't ever listened to a full Yachty album/mixtape). Scott is just a shameless biter clone, I swear to God I listened to the opening track like five times before I realized that wasn't a Kanye feature lol. The only thing that really grabs me about him is the disconnect between how generic he is and how over the top he is about himself in the verses, like who is this guy to be talking so much shit. But while I don't know how much of it is him and how much is the production team I will give him credit that Rodeo and the new one are both good albums taken as a whole. Lots of good features and the production is nuts. I actually think this track is seriously gorgeous:








Macrosapien said:


> I think i post this track every few months, because im so angry, this is one of the best produced tracks i have ever heard, but Ye absolutely ruins it with that opening line, honestly, its fing pathetic. makes me so mad LOL. wish i could cut that part out .. everything else is great. what the hell possessed him to talk about bealced assholes on this godly instrumental, and that choir in the beginning, and cudi's hook... i guess it has to do with his i just wanna feel liberated part... but honestly couldnt he had made a better bar than that... why on this instrumental... WHY!????


lol I know I said the same thing when you posted it the first time but the shittiness of the lyrics versus how beautiful the rest of it is almost elevates to the sublime for me. You're not wrong though.


----------



## Shahada




----------



## bigdipper

Any DG fans?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Flaming Bassoon said:


> A bit off topic here, but when I saw these two threads right next to each other I thought it said "Rape: Appreciation Thread."


Lol





marblecloud95 said:


> You have a sick mind to think @johnnyyukon would sexually exploit the members of PerC.


Indeed! But damn, these perc hoes easy.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Damn that's funky! The instrumental






Much g-funk

I owe such a massive debt to Radio Los Santos and GTA San Andreas. Without it I'd have never gotten into proper rap... certainly never g-funk! Before I played that game (I think I was 13 the first time) I only listened to Eminem, and that too, occasionally.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

The sampling on these is _sooo_ fucking good!!! Hooooooooooooooo my gad *jizzes*

















Bloods & Crips' Bangin' on Wax (the first volume, not the second, which is a hot album in its own right but not as good as its predecessor) has got to be one of the best g-funk records of all time, because of how incredible the production is. The quality of sampling throughout the album just blows me away. Sampling is the name of the game in g-funk. You won't find much sine wave porn in this one as much as you would in, say, something by Lil' 1/2 Dead; but g-funk has two aspects, the sampling, and the sine waves. Purists favour sine waves over sampling, but for me, as long as you got one of the two elements of g-funk on lock, and back it up with some hard lyrics, it's all good!

Now let me give some love to my east side homies






Straight fire! This one is virtually a g-funk record in my mind (as outlined above, because sampling)

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=8579" target="_blank">Shahada</a></b>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=202458" target="_blank">Groovy</a></b>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> put me onto some more east side bustas who do this sort of sampling thing pease!

I really love '80s east coast rap. It's just magnificent.






Kool Keith's verse :exterminate:

If you value lyrics above all else, I would say rap as a whole genre peaked on the east coast in the late '80s. It's NEVER going to get any better than this! Even the west coast was all about lyrics in the late '80s, like The D.O.C. for example would have fitted into the upper echelons of the New York scene as easily as he slid into the top tier of the L.A. scene.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

You know, I've read an awful lot of bizarre 2Pac conspiracy theories, like the one that he faked his own murder and is still alive and living in exile along with Elvis Presley and JFK on some tropical island paradise, or the one that Suge Knight decided to murder his record label's biggest star for some incredibly irrational reason, or the one that the CIA had him assassinated; but ten minutes ago I just came across the most egregious whopper of them all.

Lil' 1/2 Dead murdered 2Pac.

He did _what_? :laughing: :laughing: @AddictiveMuse

The reasoning goes something like this:

Suge Knight's wife was embroiled in divorce proceedings. Conspiring with the label's head of Security, one Reggie Wright; Mrs. Knight sought to assert control over Death Row. The divorce was not yet complete, and if Suge died, his wife would get everything. So she sought to have him hit. But why 2Pac? Why not just Suge? I don't know, the article did not make that clear. If you want a profitable Death Row organisation to hijack after killing your husband, then surely you'd want your prize asset to stay alive? It falls at this first hurdle, but anyway, let me go on.

These conspirators reached out to three Crips to do the deed: brothers Malcolm and Danny Patton, and Donald Smith aka Lil' 1/2 Dead. I wasn't able to find out why the Pattons agreed, but the motive for Lil' 1/2 Dead, it is said, is that back in 1991 he approached 2Pac with a demo tape hoping to get signed. On this tape he had included the song Brenda's Got a Baby, which 2Pac purportedly stole and used on his debut album, it became a massive hit. 










There's just one problem with this. Lil' 1/2 Dead, much as I love him, is a fucking simpleton. He's got to have an IQ measuring in two figures. Brenda's Got a Baby is an insanely high quality rap song. It's not Lil' 1/2 Dead's style, it's not within the province of his abilities and intelligence. This is the usual standard of his work.










If Lil' 1/2 Dead wrote Brenda's Got a Baby as a teenager in 1991, then I wrote Plato's Republic! It's simply _inconceivable_. How fucking stupid do you have to be to take the conspiracy theory that Lil' 1/2 Dead murdered 2Pac seriously! It is an insult to the great man to insinuate that Lil' 1/2 Dead, of all people, could even dare to step to his level of lyrical mastery


----------



## piece in quite

If you know, you know


----------



## bremen

Really digging this song atm


----------



## Kaisikudo

Aesop Rock supposedly has The Largest Vocabulary in Hip Hop


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Groovy

My love for Miss Lauryn Hill is NEVER ENDING


----------



## piece in quite

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Yesterday I had a rather painful illusion shattering moment. Dr. Dre, man.... HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN?! :crying:
> 
> I knew he sampled a lot on The Chronic, that a lot of the beats were just recycled from '70s funk records, with a little bit of sine wave tweaking thrown in. I knew there was precious little original about it. But I always thought Stranded on Death Row, my favourite track off the record and probably the best one too (certainly it's got the best beat), was straight original shit, because it sounds so futuristic. It ain't no way anybody from the '70s was making beats like that, right?
> 
> [video=dailymotion;x32ud3w]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32ud3w[/video]
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Go to 4:30 for sample)
> 
> 
> 
> *****************​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn that's funky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold187um is an incredible producer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Drizze (is he still deserving of an "izz"?), he made everything original! "To do funk, you have to live funk, so don't sample nobody else's funk!" - Kokane
> 
> 
> 
> ***************​
> 
> 
> Now let's get away from the g-funk era and get into some of this Spitta. Straight fire!


You'll find that musicians like Isaac Hayes, Curtis Mayfield, James Brown, Loleeta Holloway and dozens of others pretty much defined what would be not just hip hop, but virtually all music from the late 80s onwards to the present day. I hate to break it to you, but the vast majority of 90s Hip Hop is literally just taking a loop from an old record, looping it, and placing louder drums over the top and slowing the tempo down, and then calling it a new song. As much as I like that stuff, the truth is is that it's lazy. 

At the same time though, you have to remember that rap was more about what the rapper was saying than anything else, and at the time, it really was just some kids tryna fix up something to spit over.

I think you'd have a lot of fun if you went crate digging at a record shop though, you'd be amazed at what you could find in the funk, soul and disco sections.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

An Illusory Entity said:


> You'll find that musicians like Isaac Hayes, Curtis Mayfield, James Brown, Loleeta Holloway and dozens of others pretty much defined what would be not just hip hop, but virtually all music from the late 80s onwards to the present day. I hate to break it to you, but the vast majority of 90s Hip Hop is literally just taking a loop from an old record, looping it, and placing louder drums over the top and slowing the tempo down, and then calling it a new song. As much as I like that stuff, the truth is is that it's lazy.
> 
> At the same time though, you have to remember that rap was more about what the rapper was saying than anything else, and at the time, it really was just some kids tryna fix up something to spit over.
> 
> I think you'd have a lot of fun if you went crate digging at a record shop though, you'd be amazed at what you could find in the funk, soul and disco sections.


Far more influential than Isaac Hayes et al were George Clinton & Parliament-Funkadelic, and The Ohio Players. You aren't breaking anything, I am full aware of the history of g-funk :happy:

Also East coast hip-hop was much more original than West coast, which was all about sampling funk records. Yet and still many g-funk albums were heavily based on original instrumentals rather than sampling. Dr. Dre of course was deep into sampling, the only original beat from The Chronic was the one used in Lil' Ghetto Boy. But many other elite tier g-funk era producers like DJ Quik, Cold187um, Tracey Kendrick, Warren G, Daz Dillinger, Johnny J, QDIII, and Rhythum D, were all about making original music. For example the slept on g-funk album Funk Upon A Rhyme, by Kokane, was produced by Cold187um and did not sample '70s funk music at all, everything was brand new - and I would pick this album as one of the top 5 or 10 g-funk records of all time.

I wouldn't call sampling lazy. The g-funk era producers came up listening to funk records and in sampling them paid homage to the artists they loved as children and teens. They reinvigorated an otherwise stale and dead genre, giving it a longer lease of life. Here I am in 2016 and if it weren't for g-funk sampling I would not spend so much time searching for and appreciating the products of a genre that had its peak nearly 50 years ago!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

No funk sampling, straight original g-funk







Produced by Rhythum D

https:/www.youtube.com/watch?&v=B7Ae31yMfSc

Produced by QDIII






Produced by Cold187um






Produced by DJ Quik






Produced by Warren G






Produced by Tracey Kendrick










G-funk producers got some heat, it ain't all about sampling!


----------



## piece in quite

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Far more influential than Isaac Hayes et al were George Clinton & Parliament-Funkadelic, and The Ohio Players. You aren't breaking anything, I am full aware of the history of g-funk :happy:
> 
> Also East coast hip-hop was much more original than West coast, which was all about sampling funk records. Yet and still many g-funk albums were heavily based on original instrumentals rather than sampling. Dr. Dre of course was deep into sampling, the only original beat from The Chronic was the one used in Lil' Ghetto Boy. But many other elite tier g-funk era producers like DJ Quik, Cold187um, Tracey Kendrick, Warren G, Daz Dillinger, Johnny J, QDIII, and Rhythum D, were all about making original music. For example the slept on g-funk album Funk Upon A Rhyme, by Kokane, was produced by Cold187um and did not sample '70s funk music at all, everything was brand new - and I would pick this album as one of the top 5 or 10 g-funk records of all time.
> 
> I wouldn't call sampling lazy. The g-funk era producers came up listening to funk records and in sampling them paid homage to the artists they loved as children and teens. They reinvigorated an otherwise stale and dead genre, giving it a longer lease of life. Here I am in 2016 and if it weren't for g-funk sampling I would not spend so much time searching for and appreciating the products of a genre that had its peak nearly 50 years ago!


Not even Lil Ghetto Boy was original, though he did a lot more with the sample on Lil Ghetto Boy than other tracks, so I'll just about give it a pass as original content.





I'm not anti-sampling at all, I do it all the time, as a matter of fact, I much prefer sampling as opposed to using synths or plug-ins. It depends on how you sample imo which would define whether you was lazy with it or not. If you take a loop from an old song, slow it down and layer a new beat on it and then call it a new song, it is lazy, though it's imo forgivable in hiphop because back in the 80s and 90s, sampling was a new thing that no-one really knew about and it was just young people putting together a beat just to spit over. If you chop a sample and use loads of filters and effects, you can make a sound that is completely unique and sounds nothing like the original sample, then you can put your new sound into a sampler and play it on a MIDI keyboard. At the time though, sampling techniques weren't really well-explored so that's why I find it forgivable.

I get wanting to pay homage to your influences, but a lot of funk and soul artists from the 60s/70s era were poor, dying, homeless, and alone at the time when these rappers and producers were making millions. I don't like to be that guy that wants to get the law involved and make the subject about money, but if you really wanted to pay homage, you'd at least make an effort to contact the original artists and negotiate some kind of deal with them. Again though, I can kind of forgive hiphop producers at the time because they were young and sampling was a completely new thing.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Can we get a moment of silence for this small motherfucking dancehall break.






Dem anno gangsta som'n dem ah try
Walk pon dem endz like a som'n mi ah buy
Wa! Wa! Wet him up down, and madden him ah dry
Di eagle ah fly and it a pick him inna him eye
Di bwoy come and tell mi seh him tough but ah lie
Di whole a dem softer than a butterfly
Ryhno seh fi make everybody die
But mi make one survive, cause summady haffi cry
Cray! Mi granny seh, from mi ah likkle bwoy
She see di mark ah di beast inna mi eye
666, any gyal, any guy
Bury six foot six, wid six piece ah ply
Throat lockoff, no air supply
When Spanish Town long gun, dem raise up high
Bwoy marrow fly gon way inna di sky
Gully hitch up pon a black ground, suh head it ah fly

Kartel has got some serious heat!







The lines about the mark of the beast in particular, that's some Shakespeare shit! This track is a diss aimed at veteran icon of the dancehall Bounty Killer, and especially aimed at Kartel's fiercest rival - Mavado, aka the Gully God (hence the ending of the first verse with a threat issued to 'Gully')

I also made an observation today that dancehall music is low on bass. The role of the bass is instead largely fulfilled by the rhythmic toasting (spitting the lines, but toasting is a different technique to rapping). Dancehall artists actively try to achieve a flow with their toasting akin to bursts of machine gun fire. They go hard and they go really fast through a line, then pause before the next line; like a dude with a machine gun fires bursts of rounds at a time, cuts down an enemy then pauses to recalibrate his sights before firing the next volley. So they turn down the bass and instead, the power in the genre's sound is primarily expressed through the vocals - and thanks to the peculiar rhythm of the vocals, it emulates what bass does in other genres by fading in and out.

Rappers tend to go slower and do not style the timing of their lines like dancehall DJs do, or rap the words with the same ferocity. Of course there's exceptions - somebody like E-40 would make an outstanding dancehall DJ.


----------



## piece in quite

Always my theme


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I was just thinking, back in the day there were so many rap groups. Dogg Pound Gangsta Crips, Public Enemy, Geto Boys, Compton's Most Wanted, NWA, Bloods & Crips, Cypress Hill, Freestyle Fellowship, Ultramagnetic MCs, Brand Nubian, Wu-Tang Clan, Bone Thugs N Harmony, The Pharcyde, De La Soul, A Tribe Called Quest, Westside Connection, LBC Crew, Foesum, The Dove Shack, Three Six Mafia, O.F.T.B.... 

What happened to rap groups? Do they exist anymore?


----------



## Groovy

I am funneling my INFJ rage into Pac today.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Groovy said:


> I am funneling my INFJ rage into Pac today.


Wogs love this song. I mean they really, really love it. You ask any of them "what's your favourite 2Pac song", and they will reply Hit 'em Up. My INFJ homie was being pursued by this girl from the same Middle Eastern community as himself earlier in the year, and she would Snapchat herself rapping Hit 'em Up
















I don't really like it myself. It's like Pac at his rock bottom worst, foaming at the mouth, on some delirious shit. Uncontrollable fits of rage are not attractive, and rushes of blood like that are what lead to his murder - he should have _never_ put hands on Orlando 'Baby Lane' Anderson... but I guess he was just in a fucked up state of mind by 1996. Hit 'em Up is like the musical of his attack on Baby Lane... no thinking, just being overtaken wholly by emotion and doing something stupid and regrettable consequently. Pac was _weak_ by the time of his death man. And Hit 'em Up just reminds me of that.

If I want angry Pac (and quite often I do :laughing: ), I feel like these are a lot better. They remind me of how strong he was!














(Samples the excellent Pirate's Anthem by Shabba Ranks, obligatory dancehall connection)






And other angry tracks that are hot

https://soundcloud.com/thugradio/dr-dre-mr-officer-feat-rbx-and-prince-ital-joe-the-chronic-session

This one, Mr. Officer is fucking HARD. It's the original, unreleased version of The Day the ****** Took Over off The Chronic (aka the fiercest track on the album).... and Mr. Officer makes The Day the ****** Took Over look like something rapped by the Girl Scouts! 

"Sittin' in my living room, calm and collected, feelin' that gotta kill a cop perspective"
"Fuck Daryl Gates and the whole police staff"







(Daryl Gates was the Commissioner of the LAPD in nine deuce)






Unquestionably one of the best diss tracks ever made, and very angry too!

And one last one...






Which is just unbelievably good!


----------



## piece in quite

twisted


----------



## piece in quite

Not Hip Hop, but this is fitting for this thread imo


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Wow!

@Groovy @Shahada I know you're going to like this, it's that political, revolutionary stuff!









This is just such an amazing song and demonstrates how powerful rap music could be, if fools stopped rapping about capping people and rope chains and stuff and started doing like this. I read that it was very influential in sparking the Tunisian Revolution of 2011.

It's in Arabic but that doesn't seem to matter to me at all, I can still feel it; which is testament to El General's supreme skills on the mic. The producer has got some serious heat too, what a beat!


----------



## piece in quite

"deep tings happen when people think shallow"

Real deep verse, cut-throat UK classic, lot of nostalgia for this one.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Am I the only person who doesn't get the hype around Kendrick Lamar? People out here talking about he's "the best of all time"







he's complete trash! 

His voice is horribly annoying, almost as bad as Lil' Wayne's; and his much vaunted lyrics to me sound like a dumb person who's swallowed a thesaurus trying to sound smart. Now for this era that might be all you need to be better than the average. But like fuck is that enough to even dare to step to the '80s and '90s OGs! That good kid mad city, it was aight, it was aight. But Kendrick Lamar's music is more like something you play to criminal suspects as an interrogation tactic to break them emotionally  It does not belong anywhere near 'best of all time' discussions.

Gangsta Gibbs is by far the best 21st century rapper.


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

An Illusory Entity said:


> I'm not anti-sampling at all, I do it all the time, as a matter of fact, I much prefer sampling as opposed to using synths or plug-ins. It depends on how you sample imo which would define whether you was lazy with it or not. If you take a loop from an old song, slow it down and layer a new beat on it and then call it a new song, it is lazy, though it's imo forgivable in hiphop because back in the 80s and 90s, sampling was a new thing that no-one really knew about and it was just young people putting together a beat just to spit over. If you chop a sample and use loads of filters and effects, you can make a sound that is completely unique and sounds nothing like the original sample, then you can put your new sound into a sampler and play it on a MIDI keyboard. At the time though, sampling techniques weren't really well-explored so that's why I find it forgivable.
> 
> I get wanting to pay homage to your influences, but a lot of funk and soul artists from the 60s/70s era were poor, dying, homeless, and alone at the time when these rappers and producers were making millions. I don't like to be that guy that wants to get the law involved and make the subject about money, but if you really wanted to pay homage, you'd at least make an effort to contact the original artists and negotiate some kind of deal with them. Again though, I can kind of forgive hiphop producers at the time because they were young and sampling was a completely new thing.


An important thing to note with regard to sampling is that producers can use them totally differently, which is where original creativity really comes in. Consider these three tracks, all of which sample these two (which are in turn, samples of each other/very closely linked)


* *


















First, this one, produced by the Kane himself:


* *












Now this is a fabulous track because of a wicked bassline not present in the sample and because of Kane's irresistible lyricism; also, there is a lovely beat-switch midway through where the Lyn Collins sample is replaced by sampling Marvin Gaye Let's Get it On. Lyn Collins' sample is used pretty well because it drops sparingly.


* *












The production here is handled by DJ Slip. This one samples Lyn Collins throughout, and I don't think the sample was used well at all because it was constant. The good things about this track are that a) the sample beat, even though it's used constantly, is still a brilliant bit of music; b) MC Eiht and Mr. Scarface are world class rappers and smashed the beat perfectly.


* *












This one, produced by J. Stank, to my mind, is by far the best use of sampling. It is dominated by Isaac Hayes' muted cut, and at the end of each verse and prior to the beginning of the next one, Lyn Collins' sharper cut is dropped. Using Lyn Collins' sparingly against the backdrop of Isaac Hayes' is a bit of production genius! Because both samples sound pretty much the same except for how pronounced they are, it was such a great idea to contrast them, and the contrast is highlighted and emphasised by the absence of vocals during the Lyn Collins' sample. Outstanding! Doing it like this gives maximum impact to each sample and is far superior to DJ Slip's approach of just having the same thing constantly, or Kane's approach of combining two totally different samples.

The only reason this track could be found weaker to the first two is because the various Bloods rappers on it are part-time, amateur rappers and full-time, professional gangbangers; hence, it is unreasonable to expect them to have the same lyrical mastery as the likes of the inestimable Big Daddy Kane or the excellent MC Eiht. At a production level, however, it's got the most banging beat.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Kore said:


> Put this in your headphones and go for a walk.
> 
> Went and saw Schoolboy Q live. Not disappointed.


shit dope yo. And when I move out dis apartment, the Polk subwoofer is coming out storage.



In the meantime, rockin these JVC SZ1000s, TWO bass drivers, one 55mm, which is the biggest on the market, I believe. Like having a Subwoofer in you skull.














Forty in my pocket turn yo' head to some Manwich


----------



## Gorgon

Been listening to this on repeat


----------



## piece in quite

Saw some post on my facebook saying it's been exactly 17 years since Big Pun died. RIP


----------



## MakeItRain

This is my hood I'ma rep, to the death of it
'til everybody come home, little ****** is grown
Hoodrats, don't abortion your womb, we need more warriors soon
Sip from the star sun and the moon
In this life of police chases street sweepers and coppers
Stick-up kids with no conscience, leavin victims with doctors
IF YOU REALLY THINK YOU READY TO DIE, WITH NINES OUT
THIS IS WHAT NAS IS BOUT, ***** THE TIME IS NOW!


----------



## Catwalk

This thread remind(s) me of ::

________






Kek.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

So I heard good kid mad city the other day.

That fucking Backseat Freestyle track was so disgusting it made my ears bleed

How the fuck do people call this a great album?


----------



## Stasis




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

@strawberryLola Where did you come from!!!! I thought I was the only person here who reps the g-funk era :crazy:

Let's go!


























_Shakib is love, Shakib is life_


----------



## strawberryLola

I grew up listening to these songs_:crazy:_..We'd thump up these jams at house parties on a _daily.._


----------



## Denver Wallace

here are some of my Favorites:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

https://www.redbullradio.com/shows/...des/stay-inside-knxwledge-wild-smooth-edition


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## tinyheart

Was remembering in 8th grade in my first period our teacher was outside talking to someone so she put on the radio while we did our work. Everyone and me was singing to this song and it was the most chill thing ever.

Kanye West - "Heartless"


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

hi


----------



## SoulScream

I know most of you don't know Bulgarian but still.


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## versace

At first I was scared it was going to be the kid Matty B :laughing:


----------



## Ochi96

Something different for a change; some female rap, and from spain


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mange




----------



## Mange




----------



## Macrosapien

Ive been absorbing Tyler the creators album for the past week. that shit is incredible.


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## R22




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## SuperCrimeFighter




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## SoulScream

Cephalonimbus said:


>


I was just about to post the same song. Just dope.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Worriedfunction said:


>


Really like the last one...maybe- because~ I am a huge fan of Sade....


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Dammit...this thread just sucks me in _sighs_ I was listening to some Wu-Tang before I click on it so....


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Can't not post this one...





I need to re-watch some Tom Segura Ball Hog again...the whole Wu-Tang bit was funny as hell


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Some LL!!!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Pyrite




----------

